# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010



## vitamos (1 Mar 2010 às 10:36)

*Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Regras dos tópicos de Previsão:
Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Mar 2010 às 12:09)

Vou introduzir o tópico de Março...  Mês da PRIMAVERA! Bem sei que não é a opinião nem a vontade de muitos neste fórum mas... Este Inverno já podia começar a pensar em arrumar as malas... Este dia de hoje de Sol até encandeia os olhos, tal tem sido a falta de hábito dele aparecer... Dá logo outro moral... Eu pessoalmente já tenho saudades de uma boa entrada de NE, sequinha... nem que seja com frio... Mas parece que só o UK é que vai ter essa sorte, lá mais para o meio da semana... Aliás, da forma como tem sido este Inverno cá, a latitudes mais baixas, qualquer dia somos nós a fazer turismo para lá, já que decerto que tem chovido cá mais!  (desculpem o off-topic).


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2010 às 13:54)

E já que até dia 21 de Março é Inverno o que é que me dizem a isto? Certo que o GFS não confirma...mas que moral tem o GFS para confirmar ou desmentir...uma vez que este ano, é como toda a gente sabe...Em que é o AEMET se baseia?

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/puebla-de-sanabria-49459

No entanto o nosso I.M confirma com as temperaturas baixas...a ver vamos...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=3


----------



## white_wolf (1 Mar 2010 às 14:06)

Olá amigos.

Entao esta semana? pelo que tenho visto, esta semana sera uma semana ainda com bastante  mas para o fim de semana preve-se algo bom... lol ontem os modelos davam cotas de neve acima dos 200 mtos  interior norte, hoje passam para 1300 mtos, pelo aemet as cotas andaram pelos 600 mtos, aqui qto? em que localidades, so bragança ou todo o norte do pais? 

Saudações!


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2010 às 16:18)

A run das 12 do GFS está a sair e claro lá se aproximaram do modelo europeu, com a entrada fria novamente a ser modelada. Nem era de esperar outra coisa . Se bem que me parece algo exagerada .
Uma iso -8 encima de Portugal é brincadeira certamente 







O problema poderá ser a precipitação, mas ainda que não haja muita, alguma coisa precipitará dos céus! 

O famoso escudo português, que não deixa entrar a precipitação em território nacional...


----------



## vitamos (1 Mar 2010 às 16:39)

É uma run surreal do GFS de facto, mas a esta distância, só pode parecer um alucínio. COTA 0 no Norte e no Centro com precipitação a rondar (ainda aparece vestigialmente nos meteogramas). Nevão no fim de semana a cotas médias no Interior. Temperaturas  inferiores a -30 ºC nos 500 hPa, atingindo por exemplo no Norte -9ºC a 850hPa. Espessura da atmosfera muitíssimo baixa...
Se fosse no dia 1 de Abril, estaria descoberta a mentira do dia


----------



## granizus (1 Mar 2010 às 16:53)

Este Inverno tem mesmo sido pródigo em eventos ; quem sabe se não nos despedimos em beleza? A manterem-se as condições assim teríamos na madrugada de Domingo para 2ª feira (7 para 8) uma cota de neve de cerca de 300/400 m em Lisboa...


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2010 às 17:16)

boas
a minha sincera opinião é que os modelos estão a "avacalhar"
é tipica desta altura a instabilidade...dada a mudança de estação, aquecimento da asia, alterações da atmosfera ligadas a discrepancias entre locais ainda frios e outros já a aquecer, etc
juntando a isto padrões climatologicos pouco comuns como a AO- é compreensivel que ainda mais baralhados os modelos ficam
neste momento não vale a pena olhar a mais de 72-100h...simplesmente esta tudo muito indefenido dada a mudança cada vez mais galopante da circulação de inverno para a circulação de verão...somente daqui a varias semanas é que as coisas assentam, em portugal, talvez somente em abril ou maio se denote um padrão, mais a norte, ainda demorará mais...( até porque o verão nas altas latitudes é muito instavel por natureza)


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2010 às 17:23)

Sem dúvida uma previsão do GFS surreal, seria de admirar que nos aproximassemos dos valores negativos de temperatura modelados.

  Contudo, este Inverno tem sido "à antiga", não custa nada acompanharmos as previsões do modelo europeu das 12Z.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2010 às 17:28)

Não esquecer que amanhã o algarve pode vir a ter precipitação forte.


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2010 às 17:30)

stormy disse:


> boas
> a minha sincera opinião é que os modelos estão a "avacalhar"
> é tipica desta altura a instabilidade...dada a mudança de estação, aquecimento da asia, alterações da atmosfera ligadas a discrepancias entre locais ainda frios e outros já a aquecer, etc
> juntando a isto padrões climatologicos pouco comuns como a AO- é compreensivel que ainda mais baralhados os modelos ficam
> neste momento não vale a pena olhar a mais de 72-100h...simplesmente esta tudo muito indefenido dada a mudança cada vez mais galopante da circulação de inverno para a circulação de verão...somente daqui a varias semanas é que as coisas assentam, em portugal, talvez somente em abril ou maio se denote um padrão, mais a norte, ainda demorará mais...( até porque o verão nas altas latitudes é muito instavel por natureza)



É normal os modelos 'avacalharem' nesta altura do ano. Agora fazerem-no todos da mesma maneira é que não é normal. Todos estão neste momento a apontar uma entrada fria, originada pela formação de um anticiclone nas ilhas britânicas e pela assunção do açoriano que bloqueia as depressões atlânticas. É um padrão, na minha opinião, transitório, mas que poderá durar uns 3 ou 4 dias, o suficiente para meter cá o frio. A última run do GFS é exagerada ao nível do frio, mas não vejo nada de transcendente que aconteça algo semelhante, com isos um pouco mais altas. A neve, é esperar mais uns dias, a esta distância só podemos prever a posição dos grandes centros de acção.


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2010 às 17:47)

de facto grande entrada de frio
mas o mais estranho de tudo é que foi a RUN12Z que modelou isto, teoricamente das mais fiáveis.


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2010 às 18:05)

Entre as 18 e as 23 pelo modelo CMC chuva a rondar os 10mm, logo chuva moderada, para o Arquipelago da Madeira


----------



## filipept (1 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

Knyght disse:


> Entre as 18 e as 23 pelo modelo CMC chuva a rondar os 10mm, logo chuva moderada, para o Arquipelago da Madeira




Situação de forte instabilidade nas ilhas. Na saída do GFS das 12h o centro da depressão parece estar um pouco mais abaixo do que nessa imagem, com uma mínimo da pressão a chegar aos 985hpa amanha às 7h. As isos estão muito juntas o que poderá significar vento forte na Madeira. A chuva poderá ser fraca a moderada.

Não comungo das criticas ao GFS, para mim, no curto prazo (3-4 dias) é um dos mais fiáveis. Na ultima situação, no continente, andava com alguns devaneios mas depois começou a acertar e começou a aliviar um pouco a situação por cá, o que se veio a verificar, pois passou um pouco mais a norte e mais fraco que o previsto, vindo depois a fortalecer com a passagem por Espanha, como indicava o GFS. (É pena que já não saiba do link onde se podia ver um comparativo em modo gráfico dos vários modelos).

O GFS produz quatro saídas diárias e trabalha a uma escala global. Todas estas saídas são boas para nós que as aguardamos sempre com grande expectativa, mas também poderá originar a alguns devaneios, pois algumas poderão ser saídas de teste de cenários.

Seria bom que o ECMWF disponibilizá-se, de igual modo, toda a informação que o GFS disponibiliza e aí conseguiríamos ter uma melhor comparação.

Para o próximo fim de semana... é uma situação a acompanhar. Já devem ter reparado que os modelos já adiaram a entrada 1 ou 2 dias. A confirmar-se seria uma entrada que traria frio mas pouco mais. Teríamos nuestros hermanos a levar com um grande temporal de neve e nós, do outro lado da fronteira, a observar com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mar 2010 às 20:12)

Dia 8 está bonito esta run...


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2010 às 20:16)

Bem eu gosto de seguir este modelo para a Zona da Madeira, aproxima-se trovoada logo a seguir da chuva enfim mais uma noite animada no serviço.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2010 às 20:54)

Não sei, se já repararam mas o ECMWF sofreu umas pequenas alterações hoje, as cartas que são disponibizadas no site, já incluem as 72 horas, antigamente só eram vísiveis a partir das 72 horas, e o Geopotencial a 500 hpa e a temperatura a 850 hpa. Só falta disponibizarem as cartas de precipitação, mas essas sempre podemos ir vendo no IM.


----------



## lismen (1 Mar 2010 às 21:00)

Boa noite tenho uma duvida amanha a trovoada e a chuva forte vai ficar mais abrangida na região sul ou a hipóteses de ver alguma coisa aqui para a zona de Lisboa.

Desde já um obrigado e continuem com o belo trabalho neste fórum muito informativo


----------



## cova beira (1 Mar 2010 às 21:45)

potente entrada fria em prespectiva como venho á ja alguns dias a mencionar só falta a posterior depressao atlantica que os modelos neste momento ainda nao vêm


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 22:31)

lismen disse:


> Boa noite tenho uma duvida amanha a trovoada e a chuva forte vai ficar mais abrangida na região sul ou a hipóteses de ver alguma coisa aqui para a zona de Lisboa.
> 
> Desde já um obrigado e continuem com o belo trabalho neste fórum muito informativo



É provável em todo o Sul e incluindo Lisboa


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2010 às 22:36)

Eu não percebo o que se passou com o GFS...concordo que vem frio para semana, e nisso já existe convergência em vários modelos...mas também não é preciso exagerar...se isto se verificasse os companheiros do Algarve até batiam o dente!


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 22:37)

Quanto a entrada fria vejo ela muito provável de acontecer a depressão que nos afecta sexta e Sábado é crucial para termos essa entrada fria a partir de Domingo basta para isso que a depressão entre pelo sul com deslocamento para o mediterrâneo que conjuntamente com o AA a norte vai nos enviar uma massa muito fria continental com alguma instabilidade associada mas não muita!! destaque para o vento forte que com as temperaturas baixas vai provocar um windchill muito forte durante todo o dia de Domingo e segunda...mas é como digo a depressão de sexta e Sábado é crucial para este desfecho final a partir de Domingo.


----------



## rbsmr (1 Mar 2010 às 22:50)

ham, ham, pessoal: sei que sou muito verde nisto mas estas cartas podem sugerir um fim de 3ª feira complicado e uma madrugada e manhã de 4ª feira complicadas, pelo menos no continente:
















É que indica 3 núcleos depressionários com várias frentes associadas (ainda que na última indique algumas em fase de dissipação...)

Já agora verifiquem esta imagem do EUMETSAT relativa à precipitação que se aproxima dos Açores...

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 23:11)

A situação desta Terça e Quarta é apenas um núcleo depressionário que se desloca dos Açores até ao continente mas vem a perder força até tocar terra na Quarta feira no Sul com uma pressão a rondar os 1000hpa/1005hpa, em termos de frentes temos uma na tarde de Terça feira em especial no Centro e Sul que provocará chuva e trovoadas, depois dessa frente temos linhas de instabilidade (aguaceiros e trovoadas) que nos vão afectar na madrugada de Quarta até ao final da tarde de Quarta mas em principio apenas em todo o Sul, o vento vai soprar moderado a forte em especial no sul


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2010 às 23:54)

O problema deste tipo de entradas frias que está a ser modelada é a falta de precipitação...e isso é mesmo frustrante...pois provavelmente vai ser o que vai acontecer, vai ser sempre a tirar até chegar a hora...!


----------



## Zapiao (2 Mar 2010 às 00:11)

Venha neve com fartura


----------



## blood4 (2 Mar 2010 às 00:13)

miguel disse:


> A situação desta Terça e Quarta é apenas um núcleo depressionário que se desloca dos Açores até ao continente mas vem a perder força até tocar terra na Quarta feira no Sul com uma pressão a rondar os 1000hpa/1005hpa, em termos de frentes temos uma na tarde de Terça feira em especial no Centro e Sul que provocará chuva e trovoadas, depois dessa frente temos linhas de instabilidade (aguaceiros e trovoadas) que nos vão afectar na madrugada de Quarta até ao final da tarde de Quarta mas em principio apenas em todo o Sul, o vento vai soprar moderado a forte em especial no sul



só vai mesmo haver para o sul?
e no norte nada?


----------



## Sanctos (2 Mar 2010 às 01:51)

Boas

Algo estranho que reparei no site do instituto de meteorologia é o facto de na previsão significativa para hoje, 2 de Março, no período entre as 0h e as 12h todos os distritos terem assinalado períodos de chuva. Ora na previsão significativa tem: 

“Continente
Previsão para 3ª Feira, 2 de Março de 2010
Céu muito nublado, sendo em especial por nuvens altas até ao fim da manhã. Períodos de chuva a partir do início da tarde no litoral a sul do Cabo da Roca, estendendo-se durante a tarde às outras regiões e sendo temporariamente forte, a partir do meio da tarde.”

As cartas meteorológicas baseadas no ECMWF também só dão chuva a partir da tarde e a começar de sul para norte.
Afinal, a previsão significativa é baseada em quê? Não percebo…


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2010 às 11:01)

E um fim de semana assim?? Hein?


----------



## white_wolf (2 Mar 2010 às 11:51)

Não me cheira,  ainda falta algum tempo até la. O gfs não tem andado la muito coerente, so o modelo europeu é que tem sido mais preciso. 
Pelo sites que tenho visto, accuweather, free meteo etc, nao dão assim neve para um grande nevão, nem temperaturas para tal. Poderão nao estar actualizados, uma verdade, mas nao costumam errar muito. 
Na 6f passada, vi no gfs por localidades cotas a 200 mtos (cinfaes - Viseu), no fim de semana a cota subou bastante... Não é nada certo. Ainda a pouco o snow forcats dava neve, ou pouca neve para domingo em viseu...  por isso a minha estranhesa. Agora se viesse era em grande , mas ainda falta até la muito tempo... vamos agurdando. 

Saudações.


----------



## rogers (2 Mar 2010 às 12:05)

Eu sinceramente não entendo que modelo vós estais a ver, pois o que temos é:







e,






Alguém pode me explicar? Pois se entendo bem, a tendência é de um aumento de temperaturas.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2010 às 12:09)

rogers disse:


> Alguém pode me explicar? Pois se entendo bem, a tendência é de um aumento de temperaturas.



Essa é apenas a última run do GFS que atenua a entrada fria que ontem estava prevista. Tenho a leve sensação que já ontem esta run das 6z era aquela que mais atenuava a entrada fria. De ter em conta que não é esse o cenário que por exemplo o ECM mostra, com a entrada  bem vincada. Ainda existe muita incerteza que só as próximas saídas permitirão esclarecer.


----------



## godzila (2 Mar 2010 às 12:11)

Z13 disse:


> E um fim de semana assim?? Hein?



qual a fonte desta imagem?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mar 2010 às 12:38)

Esta saida do gfs acabou com o frio EH EH


----------



## rochas (2 Mar 2010 às 12:38)

Boas, 

Cá para mim, aqui o nosso rectângulo deve ter algum repelente 





cumps
Prochas


----------



## bishop (2 Mar 2010 às 14:01)

Pois é a maioria de nós quer mesmo a neve...talvez seja ainda um pouco cedo tirar conclusões concretas, porque como já vimos alguns modelos continuam a tirar o frio para esses dias, mas a tendência continua lá...talvez daqui a dois dias teremos já algo mais definido e já poderemos ter alguma certeza quanto á despedida branca deste Inverno..até lá nada de certezas..digo eu que sou novo nisto.


----------



## actioman (2 Mar 2010 às 14:34)

bishop disse:


> Pois é a maioria de nós quer mesmo a neve...talvez seja ainda um pouco cedo tirar conclusões concretas, porque como já vimos alguns modelos continuam a tirar o frio para esses dias, mas a tendência continua lá...talvez daqui a dois dias teremos já algo mais definido e já poderemos ter alguma certeza quanto á despedida branca deste Inverno..até lá nada de certezas..digo eu que sou novo nisto.



Correcção: um modelo. O GFS! 

No entanto infelizmente e pelos dados que vão sendo disponibilizados, cada vez é mais certo ser uma entrada fria mas com pouca precipitação, que tenderá a ficar em solo espanhol 

Até onde vai o modelo Europeu no site do IM, já se vê para a tarde de Sábado esta depressão a dar as últimas, como tal imagino que Domingo e Segunda, quando haverá mais frio instalado não haja .





Fonte: IM





Fonte: IM

Alguém tem dados para contrariar esta tendencial?


----------



## white_wolf (2 Mar 2010 às 14:41)

Olá amigos.

Vejo que hoje os modelos não estão a ser muito amigos aqui para o nosso país. Mas ainda é muito cedo para se tirar ilações, vejam só que na 6f ja se falava nesta entrada fria e em cotas muito baixas, no fim de semana um pequeno abrandamento do frio, ontem mais e hoje menos... Complicado nao? mas os modelos nao estão muito coerentes. Aguardemos.

Saudações.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2010 às 14:46)

Penso serem quase decisivas as Runs dos modelos americano e europeu das 12Z.

  Infelizmente, só para saber se vai estar muito ou pouco frio, em termos de precipitação, teremos que ir a Espanha.


----------



## godzila (2 Mar 2010 às 15:11)

godzila disse:


> qual a fonte desta imagem?


...


----------



## DMartins (2 Mar 2010 às 15:16)

godzila disse:


> ...



http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib


----------



## godzila (2 Mar 2010 às 15:21)

DMartins disse:


> http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib


eu já sabia deste mas julgo que não é o que foi aqui postado


----------



## white_wolf (2 Mar 2010 às 15:27)

GENTE.

Vamos com calma, no snow forcast haverá neve para domingo a cotas acima dos 1000 metros, apartir dai nao ha neve mas a cota vem para os 500 mts ate ao litoral. sSendo tudo ainda muito cedo, poderá mudar. Ja tivemos aqui situações em que nao havia neve e depois Houve.  ha que esperar.~

Saudações.


----------



## granizus (2 Mar 2010 às 16:29)

Boas,

Quer o ECM quer o GFS mantêm a entrada fria, mas que deverá ser, infelizmente  seca. Talvez só os nossos amigos de Bragança vejam qualquer coisinha


----------



## Seavoices (2 Mar 2010 às 16:35)

godzila disse:


> eu já sabia deste mas julgo que não é o que foi aqui postado



Nada que um pouco de engenho, pesquisa e análise não te permitam descobrir a source.

Basta perceber o dinamismo dos mapas e as diferentes alternativas disponíveis na frame do site.


----------



## white_wolf (2 Mar 2010 às 16:45)

Boas.

Sim poderá ser uma entrada fria e seca, mas para já o snow forecast aponta o contrario para o meio dia de domingo. Alguns sites meteorologicos apontam o contrario, ate um fim de semana bem chuvoso e ventoso. qual estrá certo? Compete-nos ir vendo e analisando os modelos, mas poderá haver surpresas para o fim de semana, e não so para bragança como viseu, gaurada ect, em geral interior.


----------



## David sf (2 Mar 2010 às 17:04)

A entrada fria é neste momento 99% certa para o nordeste do país, e uns 80% para o sul. Não deverão ser aquelas isos históricas do GFS das 00z de hoje, que punha a -10 no Algarve, mas é muito provável que tenhamos a -4 de norte a sul. Todos os modelos, salvo algumas runs do GFS têm mostrado isto há várias runs consecutivas.

Se será seca ou não, depende de vários factores.

1. O frio deverá entrar quando estivermos sob a influência de uma depressão centrada a sul do país. Dar-se-ia um choque de massas, que poderia originar queda de neve nas últimas horas da influência dessa depressão, tal como aconteceu em Estremoz e Elvas antes do Carnaval.







2. A depressão em altitude que virá com a massa de ar frio pode deixar precipitação em qualquer sítio da península dependendo de onde se situe. Há modelos, como o UKMO, que a chegam um pouco mais a oeste, o que poderia meter alguma humidade como aconteceu a 9 de Janeiro de 2009. O ECM, como só tem cartas de 24 em 24 horas, não é possível ver as posições dessa depressão. A última run do GFS mete-a muito a leste.
















3. Logo se vê, daqui a uns dias...


----------



## rodrigom (2 Mar 2010 às 18:23)

eu nao percebo.. uma run tira a chuva outra mete chuva.. a run das 00 e a das 06 foi tirando a chuva para sexta feira e a run das 12 voltou a meter chuva.. alguem me pode dizer como é que acham que vai estar


----------



## seqmad (2 Mar 2010 às 18:37)

ECM mantém-se firme, agora com as cartas para as 12 horas para tirar as dúvidas, com a entrada fria a atingir já o Norte às 12 horas de Domingo, enquanto o GFS adia a mesma quase 24 horas e quase acaba com ela... vamos ter de esperar... dava-me jeito saber, vou para os lados da Estrela no fim-de-semana e hoje já me assustei com o snow-forecast a prever para Domingo à noite wind-chill de -28º


----------



## rodrigom (2 Mar 2010 às 18:56)

seqmad disse:


> ECM mantém-se firme, agora com as cartas para as 12 horas para tirar as dúvidas, com a entrada fria a atingir já o Norte às 12 horas de Domingo, enquanto o GFS adia a mesma quase 24 horas e quase acaba com ela... vamos ter de esperar... dava-me jeito saber, vou para os lados da Estrela no fim-de-semana e hoje já me assustei com o snow-forecast a prever para Domingo à noite wind-chill de -28º



o snow forecast ja mudou as previsoes.. ora vai la ver


----------



## PauloSR (2 Mar 2010 às 19:00)

rodrigom disse:


> o snow forecast ja mudou as previsoes.. ora vai la ver



Mas o weatheronline não


----------



## rodrigom (2 Mar 2010 às 19:05)

ThaZouk disse:


> Mas o weatheronline não



o snowforecast trabalha com base no GFS


----------



## seqmad (2 Mar 2010 às 19:07)

OK, já estou descansado, óbvio que ainda estou à espera de mais actualizações até lá, mas neste caso devem estar a seguir o GFS, pois não estou a ver a entrada fria no Domingo...


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Mar 2010 às 19:08)

Frio vai haver...precipitação não! Logo não há neve para ninguém!


----------



## PauloSR (2 Mar 2010 às 19:18)

ferreira5 disse:


> Frio vai haver...precipitação não! Logo não há neve para ninguém!



Brilhante!  Venha o Sol que já é tempo!


----------



## rodrigom (2 Mar 2010 às 19:20)

rodrigom disse:


> eu nao percebo.. uma run tira a chuva outra mete chuva.. a run das 00 e a das 06 foi tirando a chuva para sexta feira e a run das 12 voltou a meter chuva.. alguem me pode dizer como é que acham que vai estar



alguem me pode ajudar com isto? algum expert que eu percebo muito pouco xD


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Mar 2010 às 20:12)

Simplesmente alucinante...!Se se cumprisse é claro...
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2738785&la=18


----------



## blood4 (2 Mar 2010 às 20:33)

pelo que vejo a partir de sexta nao ha mais precipitação
muito menos neve
estava a gostar tanto destes dias


----------



## N_Fig (2 Mar 2010 às 20:34)

Estive agora a ver e o IM prevê muita chuva nos próximos dias. O frio deverá chegar no dia 8 em força.


----------



## blood4 (2 Mar 2010 às 20:37)

N_Fig disse:


> Estive agora a ver e o IM prevê muita chuva nos próximos dias. O frio deverá chegar no dia 8 em força.



que dias???
eu so vejo sol a partir de sabado ou domingo -.-


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2010 às 22:03)

rodrigom disse:


> alguem me pode ajudar com isto? algum expert que eu percebo muito pouco xD



Sexta e Sábado vai chover e fazer trovoadas quanto a isso ninguém tenha duvidas ainda!! Depois é como disse ontem a esta hora, a entrada fria está apenas dependente do que faz a depressão de sexta e Sábado ela terá de se deslocar para leste para arrastar o ar frio para cá e depois com esse ar frio ela irá cavar mais no leste de Espanha e provocar a tal entrada que pode ser muito fria ou pouco dependendo de onde se situa a depressão no mediterrâneo nesses dias de Domingo e Segunda poderemos ainda ter vento forte de N/NE que provocará um forte windchill, a instabilidade é que não deverá ser muita...resumindo se a depressão de sexta e Sábado não for para leste e cavar a este de Espanha podem esquecer a entrada fria. Neste momento a tendência maior é para ela ir e termos a entrada fria convém dizer isto


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2010 às 22:05)

miguel disse:


> Sexta e Sábado vai chover e fazer trovoadas quanto a isso ninguém tenha duvidas ainda!! Depois é como disse ontem a esta hora, a entrada fria está apenas dependente do que faz a depressão de sexta e Sábado ela terá de se deslocar para leste para arrastar o ar frio para cá e depois com esse ar frio ela irá cavar mais no leste de Espanha e provocar a tal entrada que pode ser muito fria ou pouco dependendo de onde se situa a depressão no mediterrâneo nesses dias de Domingo e Segunda poderemos ainda ter vento forte de N/NE que provocará um forte windchill, a instabilidade é que não deverá ser muita...resumindo se a depressão de sexta e Sábado não for para leste e cavar a este de Espanha podem esquecer a entrada fria. Neste momento a tendência maior é para ela ir e termos a entrada fria convém dizer isto



boa noite,

pode informar-se sobre a previsao para o resto da semana para a madeira?

o AA vai voltar ou nem por isso?


----------



## Knyght (2 Mar 2010 às 22:08)

Chuva 5ª feira ao final do dia, aguaceiros durante o dia de 6ª.
Para já nada de anormal e ainda estamos a uns dias.
Verifique amanhã a tarde sff


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2010 às 22:12)

Knyght disse:


> Chuva 5ª feira ao final do dia, aguaceiros durante o dia de 6ª.
> Para já nada de anormal e ainda estamos a uns dias.
> Verifique amanhã a tarde sff



ola boa noite,

mas segundo o IM a chuva será por vezes fortes e acompanhada de trovoadas a partir da tarde de 5ºfeira. Penso que talvez será identico á situação de hoje?( corriga-me se estiver errada, pois sou leiga nesta materia), especialmente na parte Sul?


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2010 às 22:17)

miguel disse:


> Sexta e Sábado vai chover e fazer trovoadas quanto a isso ninguém tenha duvidas ainda!! Depois é como disse ontem a esta hora, a entrada fria está apenas dependente do que faz a depressão de sexta e Sábado ela terá de se deslocar para leste para arrastar o ar frio para cá e depois com esse ar frio ela irá cavar mais no leste de Espanha e provocar a tal entrada que pode ser muito fria ou pouco dependendo de onde se situa a depressão no mediterrâneo nesses dias de Domingo e Segunda poderemos ainda ter vento forte de N/NE que provocará um forte windchill, a instabilidade é que não deverá ser muita...resumindo se a depressão de sexta e Sábado não for para leste e cavar a este de Espanha podem esquecer a entrada fria. Neste momento a tendência maior é para ela ir e termos a entrada fria convém dizer isto



Esta run do GFS das 18 é prova disso mesmo que disse! a depressão de Sexta e Sábado não se desloca pelo sul para o leste de Espanha logo não temos entrada fria!!


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2010 às 22:29)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> pode informar-se sobre a previsao para o resto da semana para a madeira?
> 
> o AA vai voltar ou nem por isso?



A madeira irá ter chuva por vezes forte a partir da tarde de Quinta e noite com possibilidade de trovoadas...

Quanto a estabilidade eu penso que a Madeira vai ter um descanso a partir de Sábado até pelo menos meio da próxima semana


----------



## rodrigom (2 Mar 2010 às 23:05)

Espero bem que as previsoes de chuva para sexta mudem xD nao me dá jeito nenhum


----------



## PauloSR (2 Mar 2010 às 23:53)

rodrigom disse:


> Espero bem que as previsoes de chuva para sexta mudem xD nao me dá jeito nenhum



Sexta e Sabado... era bom... é a abertura do campeonato nacional de ralis na Povoa de Lanhoso e chuva não convinha mesmo nada!


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2010 às 23:58)

é impressão minha ou o GFS anda completamente às "aranhas" com a entrada fria?? Ora põe, ora tira, ora põe, ora tira....ainda por cima tem "exagerado" um pouco nas RUNs ditas "fiáveis" 12z e 0z, não sei se isso é bom ou mau sinal para os amantes do frio e neve, só sei que o Europeu tem estado muito mais confiante e estável, mantendo sempre a bela da entrada fria para dia 8.
Veremos quem vencerá esta dura batalha.


----------



## rodrigom (3 Mar 2010 às 00:05)

squidward disse:


> é impressão minha ou o GFS anda completamente às "aranhas" com a entrada fria?? Ora põe, ora tira, ora põe, ora tira....ainda por cima tem "exagerado" um pouco nas RUNs ditas "fiáveis" 12z e 0z, não sei se isso é bom ou mau sinal para os amantes do frio e neve, só sei que o Europeu tem estado muito mais confiante e estável, mantendo sempre a bela da entrada fria para dia 8.
> Veremos quem vencerá esta dura batalha.



tambem tem estado sempre a por e a tirar chuva para sexta feira.. mas desta vez acho que pos a chuva de vez


----------



## Umberto (3 Mar 2010 às 00:13)

squidward disse:


> é impressão minha ou o GFS anda completamente às "aranhas" com a entrada fria?? Ora põe, ora tira, ora põe, ora tira....ainda por cima tem "exagerado" um pouco nas RUNs ditas "fiáveis" 12z e 0z, não sei se isso é bom ou mau sinal para os amantes do frio e neve, só sei que o Europeu tem estado muito mais confiante e estável, mantendo sempre a bela da entrada fria para dia 8.
> Veremos quem vencerá esta dura batalha.



O Ecm continua a apostar na entrada fria. Por aquilo que temos vindo a observar, tem levado a melhor. Vamos aguardar


----------



## cactus (3 Mar 2010 às 00:30)

Umberto disse:


> O Ecm continua a apostar na entrada fria. Por aquilo que temos vindo a observar, tem levado a melhor. Vamos aguardar



Espero bem que sim , já agora para acabar o inverno em beleza


----------



## Umberto (3 Mar 2010 às 00:47)

Desculpem o off topic mas não resisto. Daqui por 7 horas parto para a estancia mais alta de Espanha (S.Nevada) e reparem: 5mt neve a 2.700 mts (Borreguiles). Vão ser, se o tempo o permitir 4 dias sempre a bulir das 9h as 17h


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mar 2010 às 01:51)

Umberto disse:


> ... Daqui por 7 horas parto para a estancia mais alta de Espanha (S.Nevada) e reparem: 5mt neve a 2.700 mts (Borreguiles). Vão ser, se o tempo o permitir 4 dias sempre a bulir das 9h as 17h



Não havia necessidade .
Neste tópico, fazer inveja aos que cá ficam e 
que gostariam de te acompanhar nesse teu bulir, não me parece apropriado.
Aqui é mais "seguimento previsão do tempo e modelos " e assim sendo,

ainda mal refeito ,ainda  em ressaca técnica  de um sábado
meteorologicamente falando,  raro,perfeito,
à espera agora  de uma pausa,  que trégua já não basta, 
e oh que afinal, aqui vem mais disto,aqui vem mais Inverno.
No Continente ,todos ( os modelos) dizem que  agora  volta a ser a vez do frio. Não sem antes, haver mais chuva,
e imagine-se, que depois,  há até alguns,  que acrescentam precipitações.
Frio e precipitações, juntos? Onde é que já vi este filme neste Inverno?
Ou seja : - o discurso geral do Inverno vai mudar , mantendo firme,
os parâmetros da Estação:
Esta atlanticidade vai dar lugar a alguma continentalidade
-Para uns, o frio precipitoso , com tanto Nordeste/Leste quedará  obviamente  em terra de  nuestros hermanos.Nada , ou apenas umas migalhas chegarão cá,  como quase sempre nestas circunstâncias assim acontece.
Para outros , neste Inverno, "que mais nos irá acontecer" ?
E de novo ,cotas para cima e cotas para baixo apesar de Março entrado.
Eu acho que estes últimos 3 meses, mereciam um Março igual ao de 1997.
Mas longe vão esses  tempos de  Aquecimento Global  ( na Ibéria ) ...


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Mar 2010 às 10:12)

O GFS continua divergente em relação aos outros modelos...o que é se passa?!! Será que "avariou" o GFS...é que estava tão habituado a orientar-me por ele que agora não sei em quem hei-de acreditar!


----------



## seqmad (3 Mar 2010 às 10:47)

Realmente muito estranho, ECM e GFS continuam inalteráveis, cada um na sua, ou seja uma divergência completa a apenas 4 dias de distância, não é normal... o ECM continua a prever que a depressão de sexta prossiga para leste, associando a sua circulação à do anticiclone a norte e promovendo a chegada da entrada fria de leste/nordeste ao fim do dia de Domingo; no caso do GFS a dita depressão nem sequer chega a entrar na PI , desvanecendo-se no sábado junto à costa, mas ainda causando precipitação ao longo do FS. Bem, mas ambos prevêem alguma precipitação, especialmente sábado... ainda espero ver nevar qualquer coisa na Estrela...


----------



## rozzo (3 Mar 2010 às 11:40)

seqmad disse:


> Realmente muito estranho, ECM e GFS continuam inalteráveis, cada um na sua, ou seja uma divergência completa a apenas 4 dias de distância, não é normal... o ECM continua a prever que a depressão de sexta prossiga para leste, associando a sua circulação à do anticiclone a norte e promovendo a chegada da entrada fria de leste/nordeste ao fim do dia de Domingo; no caso do GFS a dita depressão nem sequer chega a entrar na PI , desvanecendo-se no sábado junto à costa, mas ainda causando precipitação ao longo do FS. Bem, mas ambos prevêem alguma precipitação, especialmente sábado... ainda espero ver nevar qualquer coisa na Estrela...



O GFS anda aos saltos entre o 8 e 80..

Mas dá-me ideia que hoje o ECMWF recuou um nadinha, não muito, mantém a entrada, mas menos intensa.. Parece-me.. E outros modelos também me parece que recuaram ligeiramente.

Parece-me que no fim será o esperado, entrada fria e seca, mas não tão fria como prevista inicialmente..


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2010 às 11:52)

Bom dia ... tem sido dificil arranjar tempo para isto 

Bem em relação aos modelos ambos indica-nos que a temporadas dos dias de chuva quase consecutiva deverá terminar agora no proximo fim de semana ... e talvez ainda um cheirinho na Terça findando nessa altura o fim do Inverno no que ás suas caracteristicas diz respeito.

Assim a partir do meio da proxima semana espera-se que tenhamos estabilidade e subida da temperatura de forma gradual ... isto no que diz respeito á observação dos modelos e depois logo se verá !!

beijinhos ás miudas do Forum e um abraço aos rapazes,
Fiquem bem ....


----------



## David sf (3 Mar 2010 às 12:01)

rozzo disse:


> O GFS anda aos saltos entre o 8 e 80..
> 
> Mas dá-me ideia que hoje o ECMWF recuou um nadinha, não muito, mantém a entrada, mas menos intensa.. Parece-me.. E outros modelos também me parece que recuaram ligeiramente.
> 
> Parece-me que no fim será o esperado, entrada fria e seca, mas não tão fria como prevista inicialmente..



O ECMWF pode ter recuado, muito pouco, colocou a depressão em altitude uns km para leste. Mas o único recuo é esse, em consequência tira precipitação, o frio matém-se, dado que nos mantemos do lado oeste da mesma depressão a levar com nordestes. Mantém-se a -6 a 850 hpa durante umas horas, e a iso 0 em todo o país, agora é mantida até ao fim da modelação (240h). 

O GFS mantém-se na sua. Continua a hipótese de acertar, a diferença não é a depressão de Sexta, que modela igual ao ECMWF, mas a depressão da Terra Nova que empurra a dorsal açoriana para uma posição demasiado próxima.

*EDIT:*O GFS mantém-se na sua. Continua a hipótese de acertar, a diferença não é *só* a depressão de Sexta, que modela igual ao ECMWF, *mas depois desaparece estranhamente no Sábado*, mas *também* a depressão da Terra Nova que empurra a dorsal açoriana para uma posição demasiado próxima.

Cito algo que disse em Novembro,



> Pois eu estou optimista. Neste tipo de situações, mais atípicas e com alguma convectividade, os modelos costumam prever menos precipitação do que aquela que acaba por ocorrer. A run operacional do GFS continua muito instável, alternando no Alentejo entre quase nada, 5 mm, e o bem bom, mais de 50 mm. *Como eu dizia ontem, e hoje mantém-se, a run paralela, que teoricamente é mais evoluída que a operacional, tem estado muito coerente, com boas quantidades para o vale do Tejo e Alentejo, e mesmo o Algarve poderia ter alguma coisa.* Depois, já muito para a frente, é possível a formação de uma cut-off, que pode afectar a Madeira e o continente, mas ainda falta muito tempo.



aqui

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...delos-novembro-2009-a-3867-18.html#post174245

Quando ainda havia seca no sul, foi modelada uma depressão que deixaria cerca de 50 mm por onde passasse. Os modelos quase todos deixavam o Alentejo e o Algarve de fora. Havia um, a run paralela do GFS que não, punha a precipitação em força no Alentejo, até mais que no norte. Falhou, e muito. Contra todos. Conclusão, a run paralela não é fiável. Dias depois a run paralela foi promovida a run operacional e o GFS deixou de funcionar. Erra em quase tudo, está instável, e cometeu o erro histórico de 48h antes, meter a Xynthia a entrar por Lisboa com 990 mb, depois de a ter modelado durante vários dias razoavelmente bem.

Agora foram os ensembles. Há já cerca de 3 meses que tem havido um diagrama de ensembles operacional e outro paralelo. O operacional, como nós conhecíamos, um bom modo de verificar a fiabilidade da previsão; o paralelo, uma desgraça, só havia duas opções, ou seguia a principal ou era plano até ao fim. Há 2 semanas o ensemble paralelo foi promovido a operacional. Já não serve para nada, mais vale ver os do GEM.

Não quero com isto dizer que o GFS falhará e os outros acertarão. Neste momento vejo, principalmente o UKMO a hesitar, adiou mais umas horas. Mas mantém-se a muito maior probabilidade da entrada fria face ao nada que o GFS põe.


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Mar 2010 às 12:09)

Finalmente uma entrada de NE que pode ajudar a quem gosta de ir para o mar treinar um surf . Mesmo que seja "molhada", sempre é melhor que entradas de W/SW, que deixam o mar todo "partido" e revolto... Pelo menos Sábado e Domingo, o frio ainda não deverá ser muito... Quanto à semana que vem, realmente parece que o AA aos poucos regressa a casa... E que grandes férias ele tirou este ano .


----------



## Knyght (3 Mar 2010 às 12:16)

Possibilidade de trovoada pelo embate de massa quente vindo de sul e o ar frio da depressão dos azores que se vai dirigindo para leste.
Chuva e vento moderados (devido ao subir ligeiramente da pressão atmosférica), a partir das 15h do dia 04 tendo o seu pico pelas 20 às 21h.
Chuva fraca e vento moderado durante o dia de Sexta para a Madeira.





*Estar Atento*


----------



## white_wolf (3 Mar 2010 às 14:30)

Boa tarde.

Pelo o que se vai discutindo aqui e analisando, vejo que a neve ja ERA.  Fico com pena pois gostava de ver pela ultima vez ou não, o elemento branco a cair do ceú. Alguns sites meteorologicos apontavam neve ontem para o fim de semana, hoje ja passa a chuva ou granizo fraco...  Não podemos exigir muito nesta altura do ano, pois as temperaturas estão mais altas e ja se sente aquele cheirinho primaveril no Ar. Mas caso viesse neve não seria a primeira vez, ja em Marços Passados e em Anos transactos que isso aconteceu, ja aconteceu pela pascoa ver os montes cobertos de neve. Para este fim de semana, podera haver frio mas seco, contudo nao nego que haja  pois ando um pouco as voltas com os modelos , o qual nao sou o unico... 

Aguardemos...

sAUDAÇÕES


----------



## LuisFilipe (3 Mar 2010 às 15:00)

Finalmente voltou o offshore( leste) e o mar mais calmo.

Para nos surfistas é o que mais queremos...

Sempre ouvi dizer... depois da tempestade vem a bonança 

PAra a semana que vem irá continuar com a corrente de leste? oxalá que sim... há que aproveitar os ultimos tempos de bom surf este ano... qdo xegar primavera e verão levamos com a famosa nortada!


----------



## actioman (3 Mar 2010 às 15:12)

rozzo disse:


> O GFS anda aos saltos entre o 8 e 80..
> 
> Mas *dá-me ideia que hoje o ECMWF recuou um nadinha, não muito, mantém a entrada, mas menos intensa.. Parece-me..* E outros modelos também me parece que recuaram ligeiramente.
> 
> Parece-me que no fim será o esperado, entrada fria e seca, mas não tão fria como prevista inicialmente..





David sf disse:


> *O ECMWF pode ter recuado, muito pouco, colocou a depressão em altitude uns km para leste*. Mas o único recuo é esse, em consequência tira precipitação, o frio matém-se, dado que nos mantemos do lado oeste da mesma depressão a levar com nordestes. Mantém-se a -6 a 850 hpa durante umas horas, e a iso 0 em todo o país, agora é mantida até ao fim da modelação (240h).



Eu também ando a reparar nisso e nada como esta animação com suas 3 últimas saídas das 0h, para confirmar as suspeitas infelizmente .






Já não seria a primeira vez que sucederia uma solução intermédia em que ambos (EMC e GFS) acertam em parte.

Em todo o caso esta entrada a ser uma realidade era algo invulgar ou não , é que uma entrada fria destas e com humidade não é todos os dias.


----------



## white_wolf (3 Mar 2010 às 15:21)

Seria optimo, mas não estou muito certo disso


----------



## aqpcb (3 Mar 2010 às 15:57)

Knyght disse:


> Possibilidade de trovoada pelo embate de massa quente vindo de sul e o ar frio da depressão dos azores que se vai dirigindo para leste.
> Chuva e vento moderados (devido ao subir ligeiramente da pressão atmosférica), a partir das 15h do dia 04 tendo o seu pico pelas 20 às 21h.
> Chuva fraca e vento moderado durante o dia de Sexta para a Madeira.
> 
> ...



Estive a ver este site WeatherOnline e não levem a mal eu por este post off topic mas é bastante bom.

Obrigado


----------



## squidward (3 Mar 2010 às 16:10)

definitivamente o GFS anda às "aranhas" voltou a aproximar a entrada fria e curiosamente faz sempre isso na RUN12z.


----------



## David sf (3 Mar 2010 às 16:12)

E lá volta o GFS a meter frio... Continua a pôr a depressão em altitude muito a leste, pois manda a depressão de Sexta rapidamente para Itália, só que desta vez mantém o cavado na península que permite a entrada fria. Quando este modelo modelar a depressão de Sexta como deve ser, lá vem o frio mais para oeste.


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2010 às 16:17)

Boas tardes
Como já disse anteriormente, não há uma definição ou constância que torne previsões a mais de 100h fidedignas.
Um exemplo disto é a inconstância do tira e põe de uma entrada fria algures no inicio da próxima semana...ora colocam uma entrada poderosíssima e inverosímil ora colocam pântanos e mais pântanos barométricos.

Analisando apenas as próximas 72h, destaca-se um padrão de bloqueio no atlântico norte, com o jet a desviar para sul e para norte de um anticiclone estável, que em superfície pode vir a estender-se sobre a Europa ás 72-96h em diante.
Dado este padrão aliado a um cavado na europa e mediterraneo e um aticiclone no canadá, espera-se um jet stream de intensidade moderada a bifurcar no atlantico, passando um ramo á latitude 35º-40ºN e outro a aproximar-se da islandia.
destacam-se dois nucleos depressionarios, um a leste da america do norte e outro na europa central/mediterraneo, entre estes nucleos são previstas ciclogeneses a avançar para leste sobre o ramo sul e para NE sobre o ramo norte do jet.
as depressões a deslocarem-se abaixo do omega tendem a envolver-se em massas de ar tépido e humido com theta-e elevado ou moderado e, associados a um cold core, CAPE/LI modestos.
esperam-se, portanto, em todo o territorio e ilhas, excepto talvez o interior norte e centro, condições de instabilidade, por vezes assinalavel, embora dispersa no tempo e dependendo das investidas de frentes/linhas de instabilidade.





mais no medio e longo prazo, suponho que com a intensificação do jet, que ja tinha referido antes, os cenarios de longas cristas e apofise com os anticiclones termicos ( os AT´s até já manifestam uma tendencia regressiva), tende a desaparecer, apenas ocorrendo algumas simples formações em omega....continuo a achar que abril vai ser um mês de grandes mudanças para um periodo estival quente, com alguma convecção e com o AA a leste/NE dos açores...e talvez as desejadas cut-off vindas de N/NE/NW...


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2010 às 16:54)

é incrivel o "aparvalhamento" do GFS das 12z, após as 72-96h....se até lá coloca cenarios normais com o anticiclone em omega no atl. norte, depressões centradas na europa e atl.ocidental, e dois ramos do jet onde se deslocarão perturbações...após as 96h simplesmente fica quase imovel...os centros de acção quase estacionam e ficam ali a "cozer" até ficar tudo num pantano....incrivel

na minha opinião o cenario mais provavel após as 72h-96h é a ocorrencia de uma ciclogenese na area dos açores, ligada a um complexo de baixas no atlantico, enquanto o anticiclone se desloca para leste morrendo ou ligando-se ao termico siberiano lá na zona do mar caspio-mar negro-europa de leste.
isto levaria a um padrão de fluxo de SW na europa ocidental e a um fluxo zonal no medio prazo sobre o continente...digo desde já que a entrada fria é muito pouco solida..na melhor das hipoteses o anticiclone, ás 96h, estabilizaria na area das ilhas britanicas e o ar frio poderia então descer um pouco...neste cenario dois vales depressionarios, um na europa central e de sul/SE e outro no atlantico dsariam origem a um padrão estavel de circulação com uma crista na PI-grã bretanha que lentamente se dissiparia...talvez reestablecendo a zonal, pelo menos até vir outra perturbação de oeste..
a ver vamos


----------



## Knyght (3 Mar 2010 às 17:31)

A calma antes da tempestade...
Hirlam for 04/03/2010 18pm


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2010 às 17:34)

tempestade não!
vão ser aguceiros, por vezes fortes com ventos moderados...nada de tempestades


----------



## Knyght (3 Mar 2010 às 17:53)

Daqui a 2 horas rectifico a previsão o modelo CMC das 12h está a começar a sair


----------



## PauloSR (3 Mar 2010 às 18:10)

" A situação meteorológica deverá agravar-se a partir de sexta-feira, altura em que uma nova depressão irá atingir o território nacional, originando chuva e vento forte em quase todo o país.

«Sexta-feira voltará a ser um dia bastante complicado», alertou Idália Mendonça, do Instituto de Meteorologia, dizendo que a chuva forte irá marcar presença em Portugal continental, sobretudo nas regiões centro e sul, com a força do vento a rondar os 45 km/h, no litoral, e com possível ocorrência de trovoadas.

O agravamento das condições climatéricas começará, no entanto, a fazer-se sentir no arquipélago da Madeira, a partir das 12h00 de quinta-feira, devido à «aproximação da depressão».

«Esta situação meteorológica tem a ver com a localização do anticiclone que está localizado junto às Ilhas Britânicas, a norte, e também devido à sua fraca intensidade, permitindo que as perturbações frontais que circulam no Atlântico, como é o caso das depressões, provoquem aguaceiros muito fortes», explicou a meteorologista do IM à Lusa.

Ao aproximar-se do arquipélago da Madeira, já na quinta-feira, a depressão irá originar «precipitação forte a partir da tarde», assim como vento com rajadas que poderão atingir os 110 km/h, «em especial nas zonas montanhosas».

A meteorologista adverte, no entanto, que as condições meteorológicas estão longe de se assemelhar às que provocaram o temporal na Madeira.

«Ao afastar-se [a depressão] do arquipélago e aproximar-se do continente, a partir de sul, as condições meteorológicas agravar-se-ão», disse ainda Idália Mendonça, referindo-se ao estado do tempo no centro e sul do país, a partir de sexta-feira.

De acordo com as previsões do IM, as condições meteorológicas irão atenuar-se no próximo fim-de-semana, sobretudo no domingo, embora no próximo dia 10 a situação se agrave devido «à aproximação de uma nova depressão», sendo esperada uma descida da temperatura. "

_in_ *TVI24*


----------



## actioman (3 Mar 2010 às 23:55)

Na saída das 12h do modelo europeu, praticamente foi tudo retirado e embora haja entrada fria, é algo tão "fracote" quem nem assim devia ser chamado. É um pouco estranho esta mudança quase radical Só amanhã é que poderemos começar a ter mais certezas.






Querem ver que na volta ainda vai tudo atrás do GFS. É que muitos outros modelos começam a recuar aos poucos...


----------



## David sf (4 Mar 2010 às 10:12)

stormy disse:


> é incrivel o "aparvalhamento" do GFS das 12z, após as 72-96h....se até lá coloca cenarios normais com o anticiclone em omega no atl. norte, depressões centradas na europa e atl.ocidental, e dois ramos do jet onde se deslocarão perturbações...após as 96h simplesmente fica quase imovel...os centros de acção quase estacionam e ficam ali a "cozer" até ficar tudo num pantano....incrivel
> 
> *na minha opinião o cenario mais provavel após as 72h-96h é a ocorrencia de uma ciclogenese na area dos açores, ligada a um complexo de baixas no atlantico, enquanto o anticiclone se desloca para leste morrendo ou ligando-se ao termico siberiano lá na zona do mar caspio-mar negro-europa de leste.
> isto levaria a um padrão de fluxo de SW na europa ocidental e a um fluxo zonal no medio prazo sobre o continente*...digo desde já que a entrada fria é muito pouco solida..na melhor das hipoteses o anticiclone, ás 96h, estabilizaria na area das ilhas britanicas e o ar frio poderia então descer um pouco...neste cenario dois vales depressionarios, um na europa central e de sul/SE e outro no atlantico dsariam origem a um padrão estavel de circulação com uma crista na PI-grã bretanha que lentamente se dissiparia...talvez reestablecendo a zonal, pelo menos até vir outra perturbação de oeste..
> a ver vamos



E realmente até poderá ser isso a salvar a entrda fria.

Estava já eu a escrever um post sobre a perda da entrada fria e o GFS saca isto:






Tudo por causa de uma pequena ajuda atlântica, sa tal pequena ciclogénese açoreana:






É uma nova solução, que com o recuo do ECMWF constitui a únicahipótese para termos uma entrada fria decente. Pode ser maluquice da run das 6z, é esperar para confirmar nas runs seguintes.

A probabilidade de neve a cotas médias do norte e centro na segunda existiria:


----------



## rozzo (4 Mar 2010 às 10:46)

E esta hein?

Trocaram! Agora o cenário "contido" da bolsa fria apenas na costa do Mediterrâneo do GFS.. É o cenário do ECMWF e do UKMO!

Era caso para dizer quase.. Afinal desta o GFS ganha? Mas calma, não é que o GFS entre os seus vários saltos, volta mais uma vez às cartas iniciais do ECMWF, com a bolsa bem a W??

Em que ficamos?!?


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 10:59)

Previsão Madeira Quinta dia 4 de Março

Previsão do Hirlam para as 18




CMC 15/18




GFS 15/18





Chuva fraca/moderada a partir das 12, passando a *moderada/forte pelas 16/17h*, passando a moderada/fraca após das 20h. Período de ventos moderados a fortes a partir das 15h até as 23h.
*Estar Preparados*


----------



## seqmad (4 Mar 2010 às 11:19)

Isto realmente... depois de uma série de dias com o ECM a insistir sempre na entrada fria e o GFS a insistir que a mesma não chegava cá, eis que agora decidiram trocar, o ECM praticamente elimina a entrada fria (ou pelo menos suavizou-a bastante) e GFS considera-a em força a partir de 2ª feira... enfim, às vezes fico a pensar qual a credibilidade dos modelos a mais de 3 dias... Bom, e quanto ao fim-de-semana não vai definitivamente haver diminuição de temperatura, e a precipitação praticamente desaparece, limitando-se a aguaceiros no sábado mais na metade Sul e a diminuirem ao longo do dia. No que me diz respeito, é praticamente para esquecer nevar na Estrela, mesmo no sábado...


----------



## rogers (4 Mar 2010 às 12:37)

Não é por termos modelos meteorológicos que devemos menosprezar a observação visual do estado do tempo.

Na minha opinião a atmosfera já está a aquecer. Não vejo a mínima possibilidade de uma entrada fria rigorosa durante os próximos dias. As temperaturas máximas já ultrapassaram os 15graus, mesmo que venha algo será só para fazer as temperaturas descerem um pouco, mas nada de neve em cotas médias baixas.


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Mar 2010 às 14:42)

estamos numa fase de transição entre estações (inverno/ primavera) Nosso colega stormy deixou bem explicito, nuns posts atrás, as dificuldades dos modelos em modelar situaçoes a curto, quanto mais a longo prazo, nesta altura do campeonato!


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2010 às 15:28)

com este fluxo quente e humido de SW o dia de hoje está muito interessante, a temperatura sobe a pique sempre que o sol aparece mais em força por entre as nuvens que já demonstram uma forte estrutura vertical.
nas serras algarvias, do litoral alentejano, da arrabida, de sintra e no eixo montanhoso sintra-montejunto-estrela nascem neste momento celulas e "pipocas" de origem orografica....as temperaturas manteem-se entre 15-18º em grande parte do pais e a hr tambem é elevada.
que belo dia
com aaproximação da baixa, e desestabilização atmosferica subsequente, parece que teremos condiçoes especialmente no centro e sul para uma 6f e sabado de festa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2010 às 16:11)

stormy disse:


> com este fluxo quente e humido de SW o dia de hoje está muito interessante, a temperatura sobe a pique sempre que o sol aparece mais em força por entre as nuvens que já demonstram uma forte estrutura vertical.
> nas serras algarvias, do litoral alentejano, da arrabida, de sintra e no eixo montanhoso sintra-montejunto-estrela nascem neste momento celulas e "pipocas" de origem orografica....as temperaturas manteem-se entre 15-18º em grande parte do pais e a hr tambem é elevada.
> que belo dia
> com aaproximação da baixa, e desestabilização atmosferica subsequente, parece que teremos condiçoes especialmente no centro e sul para uma 6f e sabado de festa




espero que elas venhem em força


----------



## meteo (4 Mar 2010 às 19:13)

Venham as " pipocas " e das fortes,se possível 

Um bom indício da aproximação da Primavera,é o mar para os próximos dias. Já não serão ondulações gigantes como em quase todo o Inverno ocorreu.Quem tiver no surf de aprendizagem,tem uma boa hipótese nos próximos dias.Não em zonas muito expostas á ondulação como o Guincho ou Praia Grande que ai ainda estará demasiado forte,mas em bastantes outras praias menos expostas.

 O vento também ao contrário do que tem acontecido,exceptuando o dia de amanha deverá ser fraco pelo menos aqui nesta zona. Muito diferente do que tem sido,até agora este belissimo(ás vezes até em excesso) Inverno.


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 19:55)

Eu aposto que vão é ter calor  ainda ninguém viu a circulação de massa de ar quente vinda de sul?...


----------



## joao henriques (4 Mar 2010 às 19:58)

meteo disse:


> Venham as " pipocas " e das fortes,se possível
> 
> Um bom indício da aproximação da Primavera,é o mar para os próximos dias. Já não serão ondulações gigantes como em quase todo o Inverno ocorreu.Quem tiver no surf de aprendizagem,tem uma boa hipótese nos próximos dias.Não em zonas muito expostas á ondulação como o Guincho ou Praia Grande que ai ainda estará demasiado forte,mas em bastantes outras praias menos expostas.
> 
> O vento também ao contrário do que tem acontecido,exceptuando o dia de amanha deverá ser fraco pelo menos aqui nesta zona. Muito diferente do que tem sido,até agora este belissimo(ás vezes até em excesso) Inverno.



repararam na ultima gfs a dar neve em sitios muito pouco habituais?vejam a meteociel!


----------



## blood4 (4 Mar 2010 às 19:59)

sera que não vem nada para o norte?
o IM so falo no centro e sul mas não diz nada em relação ao norte


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 20:16)

Com esta entrada de Massa Quente vocês devem mesmo ter neve aos potes para o fim de semana


----------



## cardu (4 Mar 2010 às 20:32)

Knyght disse:


> Com esta entrada de Massa Quente vocês devem mesmo ter neve aos potes para o fim de semana






Nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela talvez hajam uns flocos... mas mcoisa pouca


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2010 às 21:24)

joao henriques disse:


> repararam na ultima gfs a dar neve em sitios muito pouco habituais?vejam a meteociel!



E tu ainda acreditas no GFS como ele está actualmente 

E por falar em alucinações, repara neste demência do Snow-Forecast :






É talvez a maior barbaridade que já vi em sites do género!!! Enfim está tudo louco...

Estes dois um pouco mais comedidos, mas ainda assim sem grande credibilidade:











Está visto que a Primavera que se aproxima está a desorientar o panorama das previsões meteorológicas...


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2010 às 22:03)

cardu disse:


> Nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela talvez hajam uns flocos... mas mcoisa pouca



Não tenho a mínima dúvida que amanhã à noite e durante a madrugada de sexta para Sábado nevará na Serra de Nogueira...Pelo menos no Nordeste Transmontanos os próximos dias serão frios...


----------



## cardu (4 Mar 2010 às 22:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não tenho a mínima dúvida que amanhã à noite e durante a madrugada de sexta para Sábado nevará na Serra de Nogueira...



nem penses....

neve só da lagoa comprida para cima na serra da estrela...

aí é apenas chuva


----------



## David sf (4 Mar 2010 às 22:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não tenho a mínima dúvida que amanhã à noite e durante a madrugada de sexta para Sábado nevará na Serra de Nogueira...Pelo menos no Nordeste Transmontanos os próximos dias serão frios...



E nem me espantaria se caíssem uns farrapos na cidade. Eu sinceramente não vejo onde está o calor que anunciam para o fim de semana. Entra a iso 7 no Algarve, normalissima para Março. No sábado passado entrou a iso 14. No nordeste andarão com a iso 0 ou inferior a partir da tarde de amanhã até madrugada de domingo.


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2010 às 22:20)

cardu disse:


> nem penses....
> 
> neve só da lagoa comprida para cima na serra da estrela...
> 
> aí é apenas chuva



Podes justificar tal afirmação cardu?!


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2010 às 22:22)

cardu disse:


> nem penses....
> 
> neve só da lagoa comprida para cima na serra da estrela...
> 
> aí é apenas chuva



Já disse várias vezes e não voltarei a dizer...já por inúmeras vezes nevou em Bragança e choveu na Serra da Estrela mesmo em altitudes muito superiores, por isso o que se passa na Serra da Estrela não serve nem nunca serviu de referência para Bragança.


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2010 às 22:25)

David sf disse:


> E nem me espantaria se caíssem uns farrapos na cidade. Eu sinceramente não vejo onde está o calor que anunciam para o fim de semana. Entra a iso 7 no Algarve, normalissima para Março. No sábado passado entrou a iso 14. No nordeste andarão com a iso 0 ou inferior a partir da tarde de amanhã até madrugada de domingo.



mais uma vez, a configuração do sistema frontal, propicia a ocorrencia de uma inversão e intrusão fria de leste no interior norte e centro, para estas areas há que aplicar o algoritmo da cota de neve tendo em conta frio em niveis baixos e medios
em principio poderá ocorrer alguma neve nas cotas medias, tendendo a subir a cota, a menos que o frio se mantenha no extremo norte e a advecção quente nunca ai chegue..a ver vamos


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2010 às 22:32)

Eu sinceramente até acredito numa boa surpresa para Bragança... Desta vez não há muito frio, mas há precipitação e talvez o frio seja o suficiente...a ver vamos!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (4 Mar 2010 às 22:38)

Boas noites , perdoem-me se for of topic,e se não é aqui que deva postar, é que agora reparo que num  mapa de alarmes do IM pintado a amarelo e o distrito de Leiria que vai de Peniche Bombarral até À serra da lousã em Castanheira de Pera não tem nem alrme de vento nem chuva , alguém me pode explicar


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2010 às 22:41)

Andam todos aqui a falarem em neve, mas não vi ninguém falar da chuva de amanhã.

*Aladdin*











Só faço referência ao Aladdin que é aquele modelo que coloca bastante precipitação no Algarve, principalmente no Sotavento e Sudoeste da Andaluzia.

Previsão do Tiempo Severo


----------



## David sf (4 Mar 2010 às 23:32)

actioman disse:


> E tu ainda acreditas no GFS como ele está actualmente
> 
> E por falar em alucinações, repara neste demência do Snow-Forecast :
> 
> ...



O que o GFS das 12z punha era uma depressão a afectar o sul do continente, enquanto que o frio entrava vindo de norte. Nas últimas horas de chuva, já haveria frio que originaria neve a cotas médias, como na sexta feira antes do Carnaval. Nunca daria um mapa desses, há algum erro de edição, mas não era impossível alguma coisa sólida, com os mapas previstos pelo GFS das 12z.

Amanhã vai chover, mas neste momento dizer qua amanhã chove é como dizer em Agosto que "amanhã estarão 30 graus". A não ser que aconteça algo de extraordinário não é notícia. Sábado pode trovejar no centro e sul, mas não tão provável como no passado fim de semana. 

Depois virá ou não a entrada fria para algures na península. Esteve muito tempo a ser modelada para domingo, o que concidiria com a presença da depressão atlântica por cá. Como se atrasou, as hipóteses baixaram. Mas alguns modelos mantêm intacto o cavado entre a dorsal atlântica e o anticiclone britânico que permitiria a entrada de humidade e atraíria a depressão em altitude responsável pela entrada fria. Há muita indefinição, há demasiados intervenientes em jogo, e se a coisa corre bem podemos ter neve a cotas muito baixas, se corre mal nem a iso 0 entra.


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2010 às 00:24)

David sf disse:


> O que o GFS das 12z punha era uma depressão a afectar o sul do continente, enquanto que o frio entrava vindo de norte. Nas últimas horas de chuva, já haveria frio que originaria neve a cotas médias, como na sexta feira antes do Carnaval. Nunca daria um mapa desses, há algum erro de edição, mas não era impossível alguma coisa sólida, com os mapas previstos pelo GFS das 12z.
> 
> Amanhã vai chover, mas neste momento dizer qua amanhã chove é como dizer em Agosto que "amanhã estarão 30 graus". A não ser que aconteça algo de extraordinário não é notícia. Sábado pode trovejar no centro e sul, mas não tão provável como no passado fim de semana.
> 
> Depois virá ou não a entrada fria para algures na península. Esteve muito tempo a ser modelada para domingo, o que concidiria com a presença da depressão atlântica por cá. Como se atrasou, as hipóteses baixaram. Mas alguns modelos mantêm intacto o cavado entre a dorsal atlântica e o anticiclone britânico que permitiria a entrada de humidade e atraíria a depressão em altitude responsável pela entrada fria. Há muita indefinição, há demasiados intervenientes em jogo, e se a coisa corre bem podemos ter neve a cotas muito baixas, se corre mal nem a iso 0 entra.



Nem mais, com pequenas mudanças nas peças intervenientes, pode ser o 8 ou o 80.

Agora na saída das 18h colocam a tua terra e parte do Algarve na rota da neve...


----------



## seqmad (5 Mar 2010 às 01:08)

Bom, quanto ao fim-de-semana no Interior Norte e Centro, com as Iso estáveis durante os 2 dias em cerca de 2º na zona da Serra da Estrela e 0º em Bragança, circulação de Leste, parece provável nevar alguma coisa em ambos os locais - no caso da Estrela só acima da altitude da Lagoa Comprida/Piornos... isto desde que haja precipitação, pois parece que será pouca e mais no sábado. Espero depois confirmar isso lá... perdoem-me a obsessão, mas isto de viver neste cantinho ameno da Margem Sul onde tal é impossível... Já agora uma dúvida: o Aladin leva em conta o relevo ao contrário do ECM? É que mais uma vez vejo na previsão de precipitação zonas de maior precipitação exactamente sobre o local da Estrela...


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2010 às 03:06)

actioman disse:


>



A avaliar por este, boa parte da costa este mediterrânica espanhola e até Baleares, cerca de -4 e -8 a 850hpa, até muitas das praias deixarão de ter o tom de canela nas suas areias..., o exemplo de há relativamente pouco tempo ter nevado nas praias de Palma de Maiorca indica que não é inédito, mas a 5 dias de distância...


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2010 às 10:51)

Bem, parece que no final, aquela saída "moderada" do GFS que saía uma vez a cada 4 Run's será a vencedora?
O ECMWF retirou a bolsa de ar frio em altitude para Espanha apenas, parece que já não voltará atrás, visto estarmos em cima e serem várias saídas seguidas..

Não digo que o GFS é vencedor, pois essa sua previsão foi apenas uma em muitas distintas que enviou. Atirou para todos os lados, alguma tinha de acertar!


Portanto, está complicado a não ser que haja uma reviravolta estranha, haverem grandes surpresas...
Embora persista chance de neve a cotas relativamente baixas no interior! 

Está "bloqueado" o frio pelo fluxo a SW! 
E vejo grandes chances de neve a cotas muito baixas no NE da península...


----------



## Knyght (5 Mar 2010 às 11:48)

rozzo disse:


> Está "bloqueado" o frio pelo fluxo a SW!
> E vejo grandes chances de neve a cotas muito baixas no NE da península...



Pois eu estava achando este tópico utópico


----------



## cardu (5 Mar 2010 às 11:48)

actioman disse:


> Podes justificar tal afirmação cardu?!



queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros é o que diz o IM


----------



## David sf (5 Mar 2010 às 12:06)

rozzo disse:


> *Bem, parece que no final, aquela saída "moderada" do GFS que saía uma vez a cada 4 Run's será a vencedora?*
> O ECMWF retirou a bolsa de ar frio em altitude para Espanha apenas, parece que já não voltará atrás, visto estarmos em cima e serem várias saídas seguidas..
> 
> Não digo que o GFS é vencedor, pois essa sua previsão foi apenas uma em muitas distintas que enviou. Atirou para todos os lados, alguma tinha de acertar!
> ...



A saída moderada punha circulação em omega a favorecer os Balcãs com a entrada fria, não foi bem essa a vencedora.






Essa é a única já afastada pois o frio já se encontra em França. Todas as outras estão em aberto. Mesmo a última saída do GFS, relativamente "chocha" põe a animação demasiado perto para ser já descartada.






Estamos num momento em que tudo pode acontecer. A diferença entre todos os modelos começa às 72h, e neste momento não há nenhuma opção que seja vista por mais que um modelo. Como escrevi ontem à noite tanto pode dar para neve na praia como para anticiclone sem frio. Vejamos:

*UKMO*

Começo por este modelo, porque é aquele em que se podem introduzir todos os actores desta novela da forma mais explicita.






Às 72 h vemos uma depressão que se formou do grande centro depressionário situado no Atlântico ocidental, muito pouco cavada a envolver grande parte da península. Se esta depressão chegar entre a tarde de domingo e a manhã de segunda ganha o óscar de melhor actor secundário, porque suporta o actor principal, a depressão fria em altitude, que originaria a entrada fria e a possibilidade de neve a cotas baixas. 






*ECMWF*

Já o modelo europeu não vê essa depressão na segunda feira.






E consequentemente não temos entrada fria.






Vemos às 96h que a depressão é modelada, chega é já muito tarde, quando a massa de ar frio já originou um centro de baixas pressões no Mediterrâneo, e a partir daí já ninguém a consegue mover para oeste.

*GFS*

Ponho a última versão, a das 6z, pois a cada saída um cenário diferente.






É um cenário parecido ao ECMWF, pois vê a depressão atlântica, mas esta rapidamente perde identidade e é absorvida pela baixa do norte de África. 






A diferença para o Europeu é que o anticiclone nunca entraria na península, havendo lugar a uma estranha, improvável e ambígua dança entre depressões em altitude e baixas pressões atlânticas. Vejam a animação no meteociel que é engraçada.






*NOGAPS*

Este modelo já às 60 h tem o "actor secundário" à espera na península. É um processo semelhante ao GFS, mas dando muito mais expressão à depressão atlântica que não é absorvida pela do norte de África.






Em consequência teríamos uma entra fria e seca.






*GME*

O mais favorável de todos, é um misto de ECMWF e UKMO. Atrasa a depressão atlântica para finais de segunda, como fez o europeu, mas atrasa igualmente a ciclogénese mediterrânica, mantendo a bolsa fria no Cantábrico por algumas horas.






Depois quando se dá o choque de massas acontece isto.







De longe o mais favorável para surpresas brancas.

*JMA*

Não modela nada a vir do Atlântico, logo os espanhóis ficam com a melhor parte. Nós com nada.






*GEM*

Às 72 h está parecido ao UKMO.






Depois ocorre uma ciclogénese no Cantábrico, enquanto que outro centro de baixas pressões percorre a Anadaluzia. Pouco credível, deixa a bolsa fria na península por muitas horas.











Depois disto, o frio manter-se-á por perto, misturando-se com algumas depressões de origem subtropical que se formam no contacto entre a dorsal açoreana e a massa fria polar. Continuará por cerca de mais de uma semana o frio a rondar com alguma precipitação, pelo que é uma situação a acompanhar até a que o anticiclone caia em cima de nós, lá para dia 15, como avançam todos os modelos que lá chegam (é interessante que não há consenso às 72h, mas há às 240h).


----------



## luicchi (5 Mar 2010 às 12:22)

David sf disse:


> A saída moderada punha circulação em omega a favorecer os Balcãs com a entrada fria, não foi bem essa a vencedora.
> 
> (...)




eh pá parabens...estou  nem os tipos do nosso IM fazem esta descrição ...5 estrelas


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Mar 2010 às 12:38)

Só um pequeno reparo: não é agradável ter "metros" de página do Fórum com imagens repetidas. Penso que se deveria ter algum cuidado ao citar os outros posts pois alguns têm muitas imagens e torna-se cansativo rolar aquilo que já se tinha vista antes.

 Já agora a análise feita parece-me excelente.


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2010 às 12:51)

Jota 21 disse:


> Só um pequeno reparo: não é agradável ter "metros" de página do Fórum com imagens repetidas. Penso que se deveria ter algum cuidado ao citar os outros posts pois alguns têm muitas imagens e torna-se cansativo rolar aquilo que já se tinha vista antes.
> 
> Já agora a análise feita parece-me excelente.



Frisando o que o colega Jota 21 disse: Evitem quotes a múltiplas imagens de forma à leitura do tópico se tornar mais fácil! Façam apenas esses quotes quando estritamente necessário e evitem mais que, vá lá, 2 imagens 

PS: Corroboro, análise impecável do David, frisando os pontos essenciais da situação para os próximos dias.


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2010 às 13:11)

David, mas a saída moderada que me referia do GFS não era essa.. Essa era a do 8, contra a do 80 (gelada). A moderada saiu umas vezes e era no meio termo, como parece ir acontecer agora!


----------



## SnowMan (5 Mar 2010 às 13:11)

Boas!
Por aqui, a escassos metros da praia, com vento E com rajadas e chuva fraca, a temperatura tem vindo a cair estando com 8,9º C.
Assim estou certo que hoje a cota de neve ronde os 700-800m e nunca os 1400m que o IM anuncia.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2010 às 13:22)

SnowMan disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui, a escassos metros da praia, com vento E com rajadas e chuva fraca, a temperatura tem vindo a cair estando com 8,9º C.
> Assim estou certo que hoje a cota de neve ronde os 700-800m e nunca os 1400m que o IM anuncia.



Depende dos locais.

Por exemplo, na zona da Serra da Estrela a cota de neve está claramente acima dos 1400m.
As Penhas Douradas (1370m), estavam com 3,6ºC e chuva às 12h.

Mais a norte, em Trancoso (~700-800m) chove com também 3,6ºC.
Em Montalegre (~1000m), há registo de precipitação com 1,3ºC.
Lamas de Mouro (~900m) e Bragança com 5,6ºC e 5,5ºC respectivamente também às 12h.

Olhando para a temperatura aos 850hPa, as condições para nevar são ainda menos favoráveis.


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2010 às 13:28)

Tal como disseram já aqui vários membros "chapeau" Ao David 

Obrigado por estas verdadeiras lições de meteorologia e análise de modelos! 

Agora esperemos pela saída das 12h do GFS. Mas desde a das 12h de ontem que tem vindo sempre a retirar um pouco de frio e a alterar como será o encontro entre a depressão e a massa de ar frio. São alterações mínimas mas que fazem toda a diferença .

















Temperatura aos 850hPa:

a saída mais favorável:






A intermédia:






A pior:


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Mar 2010 às 13:39)

AnDré disse:


> Depende dos locais.
> 
> Por exemplo, na zona da Serra da Estrela a cota de neve está claramente acima dos 1400m.
> As Penhas Douradas (1370m), estavam com 3,6ºC e chuva às 12h.
> ...



Mesmo assim aínda há uma pontinha que toca em Bragança!


----------



## white_wolf (5 Mar 2010 às 13:52)

Boa Tarde.

Pelo que tenho visto analisar, e concordando com elementos do forum, as temperaturas nao estão la muito famosas para queda de neve. Não acredito que essa tal vaga de frio anunciada pelos modelos, nos venha afecatar com os tais -8. Era bom de mais. Ja para abragança nao tenho la grande esperança que iso venha acontecer o acuweather nem aponta neve para ai. Algum frio mas neve??  não creio. Vou para viseu, este fim de semana, Cinfães, 650 mtos, e para la tbm nao conto com isso, as cotas andaram muito longe. Espera-se alguma chuva e vento, que podera dar a sensação de muito frio, oq ue não e verdade. Desculpem mas é a minha opinião.

Saudações.


----------



## Knyght (5 Mar 2010 às 13:53)

A situação mais favorável é para Segunda as 06h










Contudo meus amigos a 72horas as previsões são ainda muito pouco fiáveis...
E nada para este fim-de-semana como pintavam.


----------



## David sf (5 Mar 2010 às 13:56)

rozzo disse:


> David, mas a saída moderada que me referia do GFS não era essa.. Essa era a do 8, contra a do 80 (gelada). A moderada saiu umas vezes e era no meio termo, como parece ir acontecer agora!



Certo, percebi mal, não era a do 8, era a do 44.


----------



## karkov (5 Mar 2010 às 13:57)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já disse várias vezes e não voltarei a dizer...já por inúmeras vezes nevou em Bragança e choveu na Serra da Estrela mesmo em altitudes muito superiores, por isso o que se passa na Serra da Estrela não serve nem nunca serviu de referência para Bragança.



no fim de semana de 20/21 fevereiro nevou e bem em bragança e eu, sortudo que sou (NOT), estava a 1050m na zona da Aldeia Velha (Seia) e gramei com muita chuva


----------



## SnowMan (5 Mar 2010 às 14:17)

AnDré disse:


> Depende dos locais.
> 
> Por exemplo, na zona da Serra da Estrela a cota de neve está claramente acima dos 1400m.
> As Penhas Douradas (1370m), estavam com 3,6ºC e chuva às 12h.
> ...




Totalmente de acordo. 
Apesar dos vários modelos afastarem essa hipótese e das temperaturas aos 850hPa indicarem as cotas que referes para esses locais, é um facto que aqui o litoral continua a estas altitudes a ser atingido por rajadas fortes de ESE e com a temperatura ainda a descer, agora já estou com 7,8º C.
Bem sei que esta queda das temperaturas pode-se inverter a todo o momento em virtude das entradas de ar quente de SW.


----------



## luicchi (5 Mar 2010 às 15:48)

SnowMan disse:


> Totalmente de acordo.
> Apesar dos vários modelos afastarem essa hipótese e das temperaturas aos 850hPa indicarem as cotas que referes para esses locais, é um facto que aqui o litoral continua a estas altitudes a ser atingido por rajadas fortes de ESE e com a temperatura ainda a descer, agora já estou com 7,8º C.
> Bem sei que esta queda das temperaturas pode-se inverter a todo o momento em virtude das entradas de ar quente de SW.



mais modelo menos modelo no meu humilde ponto de vista vamos ter o normal para Março ou seja vai estar fresquinho e  
Pareçe-me bem!!!


----------



## white_wolf (5 Mar 2010 às 16:01)

Boas.

recebi agora um telefonema de cinfães e está muito frio por la quando venta. O qual a pouco frisei a sensação térmica com o vento. Penso que sera dificil a tão poucas horas do fim de semana, algo altera-se, do que esta a acontecer. O IM nao preve muita chuva para o norte mas sim mais para o centro e sul. Chuva forte e vento forte. "Cuidado com os carros por debaixo das árvores" os sites que tenho visto nao indicam neve, mas sim chuva, para a semana o tempo ira melhorar um pouco com a chuva a dar treguas, vindo alguns dias de sol e algum frio. Primavera ai em Força a chegar.´ 


Saudações


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2010 às 16:28)

actioman disse:


> Tal como disseram já aqui vários membros "chapeau" Ao David
> 
> Obrigado por estas verdadeiras lições de meteorologia e análise de modelos!
> 
> Agora esperemos pela saída das 12h do GFS. Mas desde a das 12h de ontem que tem vindo sempre a retirar um pouco de frio e a alterar como será o encontro entre a depressão e a massa de ar frio. São alterações mínimas mas que fazem toda a diferença .



Tal como já comentei, a tendência foi mesmo o retirar ainda mais frio e como tal ficou assim, na actual run das 12h:











Há frio onde não chega a precipitação e temos precipitação onde não aparece o frio .

E o GFS acaba por ir atrás do ECM!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mar 2010 às 16:47)

A respeito das trovoadas quando é que elas chegam, é que na saida anterior do gfs metia trovoadas para estas zonas, e agora neeta já não.


----------



## white_wolf (5 Mar 2010 às 16:47)

Não esquecer que o GFS tanto poe como tira. Ja aqui foi referenciado que os modelos não andam la muito certeiros. Estamos numa fase de mudança de estação, sabemos que ainda faltam alguns dias, mas ja se sente ao longe essa mudança, basta ver pelas temperaturas.  Contudo aguardemos! 

Saudações.


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2010 às 17:43)

David sf disse:


> Certo, percebi mal, não era a do 8, era a do 44.



Era isso! 
De qualquer maneira, o modelo atirou em todas as direcções, alguma haveria de acertar!
Não posso dizer que tenha ganho! hehe

Bom, vamos acompanhando, mas ainda antes do evento, já me estou a deprimir e roer de inveja dos vizinhos espanhóis que se calhar terão de novo neve ao nível do mar no Nordeste da península!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mar 2010 às 17:44)

Independentemente da fiabilidade dos modelos, que especialmente nesta altura não é a melhor (se é que isso existe), há que enaltecer a qualidade dos comentários e análises do David sf... muito bom, de facto... não é o único, mas é dos melhores...


----------



## Aspvl (5 Mar 2010 às 20:24)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A respeito das trovoadas quando é que elas chegam, é que na saida anterior do gfs metia trovoadas para estas zonas, e agora neeta já não.



Como é que consegues analisar os modelos e saber que vai haver trovoada??


----------



## SnowMan (5 Mar 2010 às 21:48)

SnowMan disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui, a escassos metros da praia, com vento E com rajadas e chuva fraca, a temperatura tem vindo a cair estando com 8,9º C.
> Assim estou certo que hoje a cota de neve ronde os 700-800 m e nunca os 1400 m que o IM anuncia.




Afinal a minha previsão das 13:11, em que a cota de neve andaria entre os 700-800 m, quase que se confirma. 
O Bartotaveira em Carrazedo de Montenegro informa às 18:45 que na Serra da Padrela neva a 900 m e acumula a 1000 m.
Por aqui sigo com 7º C, continuam as rajadas fortes de E e a chuva não é muita.


----------



## godzila (5 Mar 2010 às 22:04)

esta trovoada vai entrar no continente??


----------



## Stormm (5 Mar 2010 às 22:09)

godzila disse:


> esta trovoada vai entrar no continente??




Boas, pelo rumo penso que irá descarregar mais na zona do sul, centro e talvez litoral centro.
trovoes.
Agora é questão de esperar para ver se chove e abrir as janelas para ver se se algum trovao!


----------



## aqpcb (5 Mar 2010 às 23:07)

Penso que vão entrar pela zona de Setubal e deslocar-se para norte ou melhor NE mas isso é um novato a falar


----------



## Knyght (5 Mar 2010 às 23:22)

Dá para ir seguindo


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Mar 2010 às 23:39)

Knyght disse:


> Com esta entrada de Massa Quente vocês devem mesmo ter neve aos potes para o fim de semana





cardu disse:


> Nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela talvez hajam uns flocos... mas mcoisa pouca





cardu disse:


> nem penses....
> 
> neve só da lagoa comprida para cima na serra da estrela...
> 
> aí é apenas chuva




Depois da minha ronda noturna aqui fica o que vi:
A partir dos 850-900m neva na Serra de Nogueira, apartir dos 1000m acumula com muito nevoeiro. Aínda tentei ir até ao Santuário mas a partir dos 1100m com a neve e o nevoeiro e uma vez que a estrada não tem marcação não via nada à minha frente! No entanto para quem afirmava que nevar nem pensar "só a partir da Lagoa Comprida na Estrela" aqui fica o meu testemunho!
Bragança 2.8º


----------



## Paulo H (6 Mar 2010 às 00:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> Depois da minha ronda noturna aqui fica o que vi:
> A partir dos 850-900m neva na Serra de Nogueira, apartir dos 1000m acumula com muito nevoeiro. Aínda tentei ir até ao Santuário mas a partir dos 1100m com a neve e o nevoeiro e uma vez que a estrada não tem marcação não via nada à minha frente!
> Bragança 2.8º



Ir à serra com neve, nevoeiro, de noite e sem marcas na estrada é sem dúvida uma aventura, um desporto radical! 
Isso é que é paixão, Ferreira5!
Bem, a neve deve estar perto de Bragança, no INM às 23h regista 3.7C com 89.3%HR, fazendo os cálculos resulta 100% neve aos 0.7C ou 20% neve aos 1.8C!
Ora o Ferreira5 regista no local onde se encontra 2.8C, pelo que se a %HR não subisse bastaria baixar mais 1C para ver aí alguns flocos misturados! Acredito que aconteça nesta madrugada, e seria interessante verificar a temperatura e a %HR quando acontecesse! É nestas situações limite que verificamos se os cálculos resultam. Espero que o pessoal de Bragança tenha sorte!


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Mar 2010 às 04:20)

Mais um dia de Inverno de lés-a-lés.
chuva, vento e frio.
Noutros Marços, já quantos Fevereiros sucumbiram?
E quantos, nem sequer viram,  Dezembros ou Janeiros?
Este  Inverno ?   Tem sido ( é ),   ao contrário :
Todos os meses se perfilaram, qual deles o mais empenhado,
Todos eles acabaram com o papel bem interpretado.
E mais uma vez,  o Anticiclone já  bastas vezes para breve  anunciado ,é de novo  adiado.
Que Inverno!


----------



## Aspvl (6 Mar 2010 às 09:22)

godzila disse:


> esta trovoada vai entrar no continente??



Como é que sabes que isso é trovoada??
Desculpem a minha ignorância.


----------



## Aspvl (6 Mar 2010 às 09:25)

O accuweather prevê trovoada para as 11h.http://www.accuweather.com/world-index-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO012|LISBOA&metric=1


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2010 às 09:34)

Aspvl disse:


> Como é que sabes que isso é trovoada??
> Desculpem a minha ignorância.



Porque vai-se ao site das descargas, e ve-se, se as células têm ou não descargas.


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos
http://imapweather.com/users/home


----------



## godzila (6 Mar 2010 às 09:57)

Desculpem o erro absurdo que eu cometi, pois coloquei a imagem directamente do sat24 pelo que foi actualizada e perdeu o nexo do texto mas agora coloco a imagem que eu pretendia colocar




mas agora já dá para ver que nãoe nada para aqui mas sim para o norte de africa


----------



## diogogrosso (6 Mar 2010 às 11:47)

Amanhã estou a pensar em ir À serra da estrela à estancia e gostaria de saber se há previsão de chuva/neve para amanha, de maneira que nao fique preso nas estradas ?


----------



## Aspvl (6 Mar 2010 às 11:49)

andres disse:


> Porque vai-se ao site das descargas, e ve-se, se as células têm ou não descargas.
> 
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos
> http://imapweather.com/users/home



Obrigado


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2010 às 12:49)

andres disse:


> Porque vai-se ao site das descargas, e ve-se, se as células têm ou não descargas.
> 
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos
> ...



O site das descargas em Portugal é o do IM, que mostra as decargas nas últimas 6 horas com algum atraso temporal:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/

Um dos links acima posto, da AEMET, não mostra as descargas em Portugal continental, está intencionalmente bloqueado.


----------



## bishop (6 Mar 2010 às 14:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> Frio vai haver...precipitação não! Logo não há neve para ninguém!



Realmente ter tantas certezas a tanto tempo de distância na metereologia é complicado...gostava de um dia  saber o que se vai passar amanhã...enquanto que não nos mentalizar-mos que na metereologia não há certezas, não vale a pena ter palpitescomo estes e depois criticar os outros...


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Mar 2010 às 14:55)

bishop disse:


> Realmente ter tantas certezas a tanto tempo de distância na metereologia é complicado...gostava de um dia  saber o que se vai passar amanhã...enquanto que não nos mentalizar-mos que na metereologia não há certezas, não vale a pena ter palpitescomo estes e depois criticar os outros...












Não parece que tenha sido um "palpite" tão errado quanto isso...criticas....quanto a isso é a 1ª vez que alguém se queixa...não é preciso ficar tão zangado só por eu me lembrar que se poderia fazer uma estância de Ski na Sanábria...e se fosse juntamente com a tal auto-estrada em Montesinho melhor aínda que se chegaria mais rápido à estância de ski!


----------



## stormy (6 Mar 2010 às 16:11)

boas.
a vaga de frio, possivelmente a ultima da época, prevista para a proxima semana vai sendo retirada ou amenizada, porquê?

-primeiro temos um jet mais forte, que não permite ridgings poderosas até tão a norte, apenas permitindo formações em omega, tendencialmente ( como é normal..) nos sectores convergentes do jet, a SW dos centros depressionarios activos e sobre ar polar mais estavel.

-segundo, já não temos um bom AT siberiano...desde finais de janeiro que entrou em decadencia, o que é normal para a epoca.
tambem ,dada a maior instabilidade nos niveis baixos, na europa, é mais dificil a criação de um AT que se ligue á formação em omega que neste momento esta na grã bretenha.

-terceiro, sem um forte AT na europa que se ligue ao omega nas british e que se estenda para leste já não temos uma corrente que carregue o ar frio siberiano tão para W/SW.


basicamente, quem quiser um pouco do frio continental ( isos abaixo de -5º) terá que se deslocar até frança ou NE espanhol, em portugal só no NE as isos serão negativas


----------



## actioman (6 Mar 2010 às 16:27)

stormy disse:


> (...)
> basicamente, quem quiser um pouco do frio continental ( isos abaixo de -5º) terá que se deslocar até frança ou NE espanhol, *em portugal só no NE as isos serão negativas*



Eu gosto muito das tuas previsões e sempre sigo os teus posts atentamente, mas seja pelo sorriso provocatório , seja pela afirmação, acho que estás a exagerar não? Isométricas negativas apenas no NE de Portugal Continental? 

Apenas cito os dois "principais":












Aproveito para referir que o GFS nas suas grandes oscilações, voltou às tendências de colocar mais frio novamente...


----------



## Knyght (6 Mar 2010 às 16:30)

Vince disse:


> Um dos links acima posto, da AEMET, não mostra as descargas em Portugal continental, está intencionalmente bloqueado.



Na Madeira não bloquearam ainda bem temos sorte então.

*stormy*
Basicamento o CMC ou noutros sitios chamado de GEM acertou again


----------



## David sf (6 Mar 2010 às 19:49)

actioman disse:


> Aproveito para referir que o GFS nas suas grandes oscilações, voltou às tendências de colocar mais frio novamente...



Mas quando mete frio tira precipitação. Acho que a única e muito ténue hipótese de neve, agora que todos os modelos convergiram para a opção "44" e não a "80" nem a "8", seria na noite de segunda para terça, onde teremos fluxo de leste à superfície precipitação a rondar e algum frio. Mas nas últimas saídas do GFS só ocorre precipitação do lado quente, com isos acima dos 2ºC a 850 hpa. A ver como evolui, está tudo ainda muito volátil, basta um pequeno movimento que tudo muda.


----------



## David sf (6 Mar 2010 às 20:02)

Para exemplificar a complexidade da situação, mostro o mapa de isóbaras do HIRLAM para segunda feira ao meio dia. Estaríamos na confluência de 4 centros de acção, anticiclones a norte e a sudoeste e depressões a leste e a noroeste. Qualquer oscilação para qualquer lado altera tudo, se bem que a proximidade ao evento, baixe cada vez mais as probabilidades de mudanças.


----------



## cardu (6 Mar 2010 às 20:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> Depois da minha ronda noturna aqui fica o que vi:
> A partir dos 850-900m neva na Serra de Nogueira, apartir dos 1000m acumula com muito nevoeiro. Aínda tentei ir até ao Santuário mas a partir dos 1100m com a neve e o nevoeiro e uma vez que a estrada não tem marcação não via nada à minha frente! No entanto para quem afirmava que nevar nem pensar "só a partir da Lagoa Comprida na Estrela" aqui fica o meu testemunho!
> Bragança 2.8º



eu não tenho culpa dos elementos do IM serem incompetentes em relação às cotas de neve.....

eu quando dizia que não nevava aí era baseado nas informações do IM...

peço desculpa e já agora mete uma cunha para o IM porque afinal percebes bem melhor do assunto que esses profissionais do IM


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Mar 2010 às 21:27)

cardu disse:


> eu não tenho culpa dos elementos do IM serem incompetentes em relação às cotas de neve.....
> 
> eu quando dizia que não nevava aí era baseado nas informações do IM...
> 
> peço desculpa e já agora mete uma cunha para o IM porque afinal percebes bem melhor do assunto que esses profissionais do IM



Não é isso Cardu...mas é assim provavelmente o IM estaria certo quanto às cotas para uma grande parte do País, mas em relação a Bragança existem particulariedades que por vezes fazem com que neve aqui a 700m e chova a 1400m na Estrela. Eu vivo há 7 anos em Bragança e com o passar dos anos começo a ter uma noção do clima que me rodeia que sem dúvida é único no País...sempre se disse aqui "9 de Inverno 3 de Inferno"! E muitas vezes as montanhas que a norte nos impedem que a precipitação chegue ( o que nos chateia imenso), por vezes funcionam como uma barreira que faz com que o ar frio instalado demore mais tempo a ser varrido( eis a parte positiva quando existem incursões de sul ou sudoeste) o que faz com que as cotas se aguentem mais tempo. E só para terminar eu percebo muito pouco de metereologia sou apenas um apaixonado por neve que tenho aprendido umas coisitas aqui no Fórum!


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Mar 2010 às 01:05)

Depois de ter efectuado uma análise comparativa de vários modelos penso que Domingo (hoje) entre as 22h e a 1h da madrugada de segunda-feira existem verdadeiras possibilidades de haver precipitação em forma de neve no Nordeste Transmontano a cotas médias talvez entre os 500m-600m, será de curta duração mas penso que poderá acontecer.








Fica aqui a temperatura prevista pelo GFS a 850hPa e um output da precipitação prevista pelo ECMWF para a mesma hora isto conjugado será certamente neve...que nunca seria em grande quantidade  pois logo a seguir a precipitação extingue-se restando apenas o frio... a ver vamos!


----------



## squidward (7 Mar 2010 às 03:48)

muito boa esta RUN0z, fez algo muito raro nos modelos quando se aproxima o dia "D", ou seja, pôs mais frio e precipitação (embora muito ligeiramente, mas aumentou).


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Mar 2010 às 10:54)

O ECMWF continua a colocar precipitação à hora que o GFS mete frio...


----------



## Knyght (7 Mar 2010 às 11:51)

Com muito pouca probabilidade de falha:
















Vai nevar acima dos 1300metros no interior norte 
E o resto apenas vai ficar com frio


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Mar 2010 às 11:57)

Knyght disse:


> Com muito pouca probabilidade de falha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1300m?!!! Bem mais para baixo...em Bragança tem caído água-neve durante a manhã...e de certeza que está a nevar aos 1000m neste momento...a cota vais descer até aos 500-600m no Nordeste.


----------



## Knyght (7 Mar 2010 às 12:04)

Eu tou a falar neve neve, não é água e neve 
Mais 500 menos 500 não vamos discutir


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2010 às 12:25)

Será que vejo qualquer coisa cá em baixo?


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Mar 2010 às 12:27)

Knyght disse:


> Eu tou a falar neve neve, não é água e neve
> Mais 500 menos 500 não vamos discutir



Sim mas eu posso-te dizer que a esta hora cai neve sem água aos 1000m!


----------



## Knyght (7 Mar 2010 às 12:34)

Como deves ter reparado a pressão desceu logo os 850hpa já não são 1300 metros mas é menos, ainda não encontrei ainda a formula ou uma calculadora que atendendo a pressão ao nível do mar qual é a altitude aproximada dos tais 850hpa...


----------



## David sf (7 Mar 2010 às 12:38)

Knyght disse:


> Eu tou a falar neve neve, não é água e neve
> Mais 500 menos 500 não vamos discutir



500 metros de cota de neve é uma diferença abissal. Por 100 ou 200 metros só este inverno escaparam-me dois nevões históricos e outros mais pequenos.

As cotas no nordeste vão continuar a baixar, resta saber quanto tempo dura a precipitação. Até para depois saber qual modelo está a modelar melhor o choque de massas. Aqui para baixo temos a noite de segunda para terça, os riscos do Meteociel estão lá, não quer dizer que vá nevar, mas há essa probabilidade. Depois da run das 12z ponho os perfis, mas caso se mantenham, a partir do início da noite pode começar a nevar em São Mamede, e lá para as 3 da manhã a queda de neve pode estender-se a Portalegre e até outras localidades mais baixas. Caso haja precipitação, e essa é a incógnita, há modelos, como o ECM e o ALADIN que não põem precipitação após a entrada da massa fria, ao invés o GFS e o NOGAPS metem alguns aguaceiros já na fase fria.


----------



## rozzo (7 Mar 2010 às 12:39)

Knyght disse:


> Como deves ter reparado a pressão desceu logo os 850hpa já não são 1300 metros mas é menos, ainda não encontrei ainda a formula ou uma calculadora que atendendo a pressão ao nível do mar qual é a altitude aproximada dos tais 850hpa...



Não é preciso fórmula.. A altitude dos 850hPa é aproximadamente dez vezes o valor do geopotencial aos 850hPa. O valor da altura do geopotencial que vês nos mapas e meteogramas é em dezenas de metros.


----------



## actioman (7 Mar 2010 às 13:03)

O GFS na run das 06h, piorou um pouco. Vamos ver se a tendência se mantém ou se regressam à run das 00h.

Esta bem favorável, com uma ISO-2 em cima do interior alentejano:








E a saída das 06h, com pioria significativa a retirar a ISO 0 mais para norte e só entrará já bem de madrugada:


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Mar 2010 às 14:33)




----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2010 às 14:43)

Só se fala no frio e neve mas amanha ao final do dia vai chover muito em todo o sul


----------



## squidward (7 Mar 2010 às 14:48)

actioman disse:


> O GFS na run das 06h, piorou um pouco. Vamos ver se a tendência se mantém ou se regressam à run das 00h.



o único aspecto positivo que retiro é que normalmente a RUN0z costuma ser mais fiável que a RUN6z.


----------



## cova beira (7 Mar 2010 às 15:22)

tambem me parece provavel ver neve acima dos 400 500 esta madrugada dependendo onde haja precipitacao 








hirlam as 6.00













muito bom esta previsao do coamps as 6.00 estariamos já com todo o inteior norte e centro com uma iso -4 ou -6


ja agora aqui fica tambem o aladin

situação muito interessante vamos ver no que dá


----------



## David sf (7 Mar 2010 às 16:54)

Cá vão os perfis da run das 12z do GFS para Portalegre, que é onde pode acontecer alguma surpresa:

*0:00 de terça*



> ========Temperature Deg C=====
> Hmsl/FHR:   36.
> Mdl sfc    2.5
> 312.     2.5
> ...



*3:00 de terça*



> ========Temperature Deg C=====
> Hmsl/FHR:   39.
> Mdl sfc    1.4
> 312.     1.4
> ...



Se houver precipitação, creio que é muito provável que caia neve na cidade, enquanto que na Serra de São Mamede seria praticamente certa. A humidade é baixa. Quanto à precipitação, nesta run do GFS aumentou bastante, havendo mais de 1 mm em simultâneo com o frio, o que acontece pela primeira vez nas últimas 48h.

A norte do Tejo será improvável que chova. A sul de Portalegre, até a uns 50 km de distância, estar-se-á na corda bamba, abaixo disso, muita chuva mas só isso.

Para quinta está a ser modelada outra situação similar para o sul do país, quiçá ainda mais favorável, mas como foi a primeira vez que o GFS colocou prrecipitação com temperaturas tão baixas, ainda não de pode levar muito a sério.


----------



## Sulman (7 Mar 2010 às 17:04)

Na Madrugada de Terça-feira, pelas 3h, o gfs aponta para 2º de temperatura e 4.1mm? haverá neve? ainda não consegui aceder às temperaturas nas camadas superiores.


----------



## David sf (7 Mar 2010 às 17:08)

Sulman disse:


> Na Madrugada de Terça-feira, pelas 3h, o gfs aponta para 2º de temperatura e 4.1mm? haverá neve? ainda não consegui aceder às temperaturas nas camadas superiores.



Vai ao tópico de sites sobre meteorologia, na secção meteorologia geral. Na última página está lá o link e a explicação do modo como se acede a esses perfis.


----------



## Knyght (7 Mar 2010 às 17:10)

É verdade isso aí é que é plano, eu tou habituado de sair de marina e chegar ao monte em 15minutos dá nisto 

Como se fazem essas contas? Dos 850hpa multiplica-se por 10 o valor dos mapas? Os 142x10?


----------



## rozzo (7 Mar 2010 às 17:50)

Knyght disse:


> É verdade isso aí é que é plano, eu tou habituado de sair de marina e chegar ao monte em 15minutos dá nisto
> 
> Como se fazem essas contas? Dos 850hpa multiplica-se por 10 o valor dos mapas? Os 142x10?



O valor do geopotencial aos 850hPa X 10!
Isso é valido para os outros níveis também. Essa altura do geopotencial é a altitude acima do nível médio do mar a que está a superfície dos 850hPa (ou outro nível) em dezenas de metros. 
É só isso!


----------



## stormy (7 Mar 2010 às 18:24)

boas tardes, caros amigos

.................saida das 12z do GFS.............

parece que amanhã e até á manhã de 3f teremos uma frente estacionaria a cruzar o continente entre lisboa/região oeste e o sotavento algarvio, muita chuva no centro litoral e no sul
a norte, as temperaturas já começam a descer e o vento roda para leste, rodando para leste em todo o pais no dia de 3f.
espera-se a gradual entrada da iso0º no territorio durante 3f e nos dias seguintes a iso 0º cobrirá todo o territorio, apesar de tudo não se esperam isos abaixo dos -5º, no NE as T850 andarão nos -4º ou -5º na 3f/4f subindo para valores muito proximos a 0º á medida que a semana avança, no SW será dificil baixar dos -1º.
em termos de geopotencial, este encontra-se pouco baixo e a baixa em altura passará no NE espanhol, embora o cavado se estenda até portugal.

dado isto serão possiveis alguns aguaceiros fracos devido ao (fraco...mas capaz) gradiente vertical e com a ajuda do fluxo seco de E/NE talvez tenhemos na melhor das hipoteses cotas de 500m no NE ou no interior norte em toda a sua abrangencia.

esta tendencia mantem-se até sabado proximo.

no que toca á sinoptica de maior escala temos um cavado na europa, baixas no mediterraneo ( uma delas vem de oeste desde os açores e passa a sul do algarve na 5f antes de se fundir com as mediterranicas, mas o sector quente dessa depressão nunca atinge o nosso pais), tambem dominam as baixas no atlantico NW e temos uma grande novidade, o AA
o jet, que tambem já esta capaz,  tem mantido o omega na europa ocidental com uma area de anticiclone termico de niveis baixos na europa central,  a estabilidade na circulação favorecem a insurgencia de areas de alta nos açores e que tendem a crescer unindo-se ao omega algures no proximo fim de semana, sendo assim parece que o nosso amigo AA voltará em meados deste mês ( um pouco antes do que eu antecipava) e parece que o atlantico será do seu dominio em breve


no que toca a previsões mais alargada, é da minha opinião que a proxima semana será fresca ( no que toca ás minimas porque de dia já há mais horas de sol e maior input solar) e com ceu pouco nublado embora possam ocorrer aguaceiros, especialmente na 5f e na região sul, depois, na proxima semana, talvez o AA venha mesmo e, nesse caso, viriam dias primaveris tipicos mas as frentes, associadas a nucleos depressionarios no atlantico entre o NW dos estados unidos e as british, ocasionalmente deixariam chuva especialmente a NW

.....................saida das 00z do ECMWF.................

basicamente o modelo europeu está em concordancia excepto num ponto, intensifica a baixa de 4/5f e coloca-a a entrar em cheio sobre portugal vindo depois a unir-se com o cavado na europa/mediterraneo constintuindo um bom campo depressionario na europa de sul.
isto acabaria com o frio logo na 4f e traria uma 2a metade da prox semana chuvosa e invernal...
após isto voltaria o AA em força centrado entre os açores e a PI.
a tendencia no medio e longo prazo seriade tempo anticiclonico no SW europeu, dado o AA ai instalado, enquanto o cavado/baixas se manteriam no mediterraneo e europa.
no resto do atlantico teriamos uma area de alta perto da america do norte com um storm track entre o SW do canadá e as british criando cavados até aos açores...alguma frente poderia tambem tocar no norte e centro do pais.
sendo assim no medio a logo prazo o ECMWF e o GFS estão concordantes!

basicamente acho estes cenarios muito razoaveis/realistas e dada a concordancia tornam-se cada vez mais fortes


----------



## actioman (7 Mar 2010 às 18:29)

Concordo com a análise, mais uma vez muito boa, do David.
No entanto continuo esperançado em ver algum floco no Alto de Vila Boim (a uma cota próxima dos 500m). Os factores que podem ser contra são as temperaturas do últimos dias que já vão com máximas na ordem dos 15ºC e como o ar frio e a precipitação chegam praticamente em simultâneo, isso poderá ser um factor contra. Outro é o onde cairá a precipitação e se chegar a cair nos timings certos...
Estaria mais confiante se tivéssemos pelo menos dois dias de temperaturas baixas.
A ajudar no caso de Portalegre, estarão com certeza as HR na ordem dos 70%, coisa que já não sucede aqui pelas minhas bandas e claro o vento do quadrante Leste. 
Convém ainda não esquecer que com o novo algoritmo introduzido pelo Rozzo, agora as cotas apresentadas nos Meteogramas aqui da nossa casa serão mais próximas das reais e as que são apresentadas variam entre os 500m e 600m.
E aqui chamava a atenção do colega Knyght para este exemplo, em que se houvessem menos 200 metros na previsão das cotas, existiriam mais alguns locais a ver o branco elemento amanhã à noite. No último evento a 12 e 13 de Fevereiro, aqui mesmo em Elvas, chegou a nevar aos 300m e caía sleet aos 200m .

Aqui lhes deixo os mapas da possível neve acumulada, que vários sites fazem baseados nas saídas do GFS, respectivamente a saída das 0h e a das 12h de hoje:

Run das 00h:





Run das 12h:





Fonte: WeatherOnline



Run das 00h:





Run das 12h





Fonte: Wetter3



Destaco o Snow-Forecast, que me parece hoje mais preciso que os outros e provavelmente será o mais acertado:






Fonte:Snow-Forecast



Amanhã à noite veremos qual será o mais acertado e se algum acerta! 
Eu por mim, se puder, onde ela cair lá estarei certamente . E a ser possível reportarei em directo, do primeiro ao último floco!


----------



## rozzo (7 Mar 2010 às 20:15)

É isso, tudo depende da posição da "luta" entre as duas massas de ar.

Este anos já vimos muitas destas "lutas", e já sabemos que tanto pode dar para cotas acima do que tinhamos esperança, como pode dar cotas localmente bem abaixo do expectável. Até porque neste 2º caso acontece frequentemente os modelos modelarem mais a entrada de ar quente em níveis médios baixos do que depois vem a acontecer na realidade, dando agradáveis surpresas em cotas..

Mas esperemos..

Como foi aqui bem analisado em vários post's, parece, embora longe de garantido, bastante razoável a chance de ser ver alguma coisa a cotas razoavelmente baixas no Alto Alentejo..

Mas como foi também já dito, pequenas mudanças espaciais poderão dar grandes variações na situação, pego no exemplo da carta colocada pelo Actionman, e vejam ali no interior, num espaço curtíssimo o freezing level a variar entre 1000 e 2000m!!!

A chave parece na "força" com que o ar quente dos níveis médios consegue penetrar, porque nos níveis baixos, e como temos visto repetidamente este Inverno, nestas configurações sinópticas, o ar frio parece sempre resistir mais do que o previso em modelos.

Mas.. A esperança está lá para algumas regiões!


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2010 às 23:55)

Atenção a zonas muito urbanizadas como a area da grande Lisboa e Setubal para possiveis inundações a partir da tarde de Segunda até ao inicio da madrugada de terça:


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Mar 2010 às 03:15)

Mais chuva anunciada para onde ainda há pouco  era racionada.
Mais precipitações a caminho da planície alentejana , mais Algarve regado
como há muito não era relatado,
mais  eventos a sul do que a norte,  também ele, já bafejado  neste Inverno  que a todos tem  tocado.
Ninguém tem escapado.E quão prolongado.
E tanto, que tantas vezes  será lembrado.

Espreita agora uma  " nova oportunidade" que o governo de S.Pedro 
concede ao Anticiclone dos Açores .
Dizem que daqui a umas cento e tal horas, ele , soará finalmente
no relógio da torre da igreja da aldeia...( Ibérica) . 
Esperemos que não hajam "providências  cautelares "
que obstaculizem esta directiva de sua excelência, o S.Pedro.
Sei lá: - Neste Inverno de dezembros, janeiros e fevereiros fartos, já nada me espantará...
Com este Março , marçaguinho, de manhã Inverno  e a tarde segue-lhe o caminho,já duvidamos de tudo.
Marçagão? o relógio da torre anuncia  para breve esse  badalo.
veremos...


----------



## stormy (8 Mar 2010 às 10:15)

stormy disse:


> boas.
> a vaga de frio, possivelmente a ultima da época, prevista para a proxima semana vai sendo retirada ou amenizada, porquê?
> 
> -primeiro temos um jet mais forte, que não permite ridgings poderosas até tão a norte, apenas permitindo formações em omega, tendencialmente ( como é normal..) nos sectores convergentes do jet, a SW dos centros depressionarios activos e sobre ar polar mais estavel.
> ...



E o frio vai sendo retirado....agora, run das 00z, já a iso 0º fica restrita ao interior....relembrem-se, já estamos em março

Hoje teremos chuva por vezes moderada a forte aqui no litoral centro/região sul, amanhã vem o fresco, mantendo-se pelo menos ate 5f,quando esta modelada uma depressão a passar algures entre lisboa e cadiz podendo ou não fazer landfall na peninsula.
Se a baixa passar a sul, interagino com o cavadoem altura a NE, o fluxo de NE manterá o ar frio por mais tempo, até sabado, caso contrario há uma disrupção do fluxo de NE nos niveis baixos e em altura o ar frio tenderá a ser puxado para SE, o AA vai aproveitar e entrar pelo SW europeu "right away"...
Depois, na prox semana volta o AA...manter-se-há aqui a rondar o mediterraneo ( estender-se-há entre os açores e as british, evoluindo para SE e cobrindo parte do mediterraneo, norte de africa e para W até aos açores).
Virão os primeiros calorzinhos ( 20 e poucos graus de maxima)...?
Cá estaremos para ver


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 10:39)

stormy disse:


> E o frio vai sendo retirado....*agora, run das 00z, já a iso 0º fica restrita ao interior*....relembrem-se, já estamos em março
> (...)





Que modelo estás a consultar?

Run das 00h do GFS












Run das 06h do GFS










Só para citar 2 exemplos de cada saída... 

Explica-me lá melhor a tua afirmação!?

Aliás este mesmo instante e em apenas hora e meia a temperatura aqui desceu quase 4 graus! Dos 11ºC para 0s actuais 7,3ºC...


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 11:05)

stormy disse:


> E o frio vai sendo retirado....agora, run das 00z, já a iso 0º fica restrita ao interior....relembrem-se, já estamos em março
> 
> Hoje teremos chuva por vezes moderada a forte aqui no litoral centro/região sul, amanhã vem o fresco, mantendo-se pelo menos ate 5f,quando esta modelada uma depressão a passar algures entre lisboa e cadiz podendo ou não fazer landfall na peninsula.
> Se a baixa passar a sul, interagino com o cavadoem altura a NE, o fluxo de NE manterá o ar frio por mais tempo, até sabado, caso contrario há uma disrupção do fluxo de NE nos niveis baixos e em altura o ar frio tenderá a ser puxado para SE, o AA vai aproveitar e entrar pelo SW europeu "right away"...
> ...



O frio não chegou porque, como escreveste no sábado no primeiro ponto, o jet está forte e graças a isso mantêm-se as depressões a vir do Atlântico, que mantêm o fluxo de sudoeste, e empurraram a dorsal para muito próximo de nós, impedindo a entrada fria mais a oeste. Também é Março por lá, e esta noite nevou nas praias desde Santander até Bayonne, e neste momento cai água neve nas praias da catalunha, Barcelona incluída. A iso -8 manter-se-á a rondar os Pirinéus até o próximo fim de semana.

Após o próximo fim de semana o anticiclone deverá cair-nos em cima, mas acho que se vai manter um fluxo de norte, formando-se um cavado na Europa central ou na zona do Mar do Norte.

Mantêm-se para hoje todas as possibilidades de nevar na Serra de São Mamede. Em Portalegre está dependente da manutenção da precipitação para além da meia noite.


----------



## beachboy30 (8 Mar 2010 às 11:20)

David sf disse:


> O frio não chegou porque, como escreveste no sábado no primeiro ponto, o jet está forte e graças a isso mantêm-se as depressões a vir do Atlântico, que mantêm o fluxo de sudoeste, e empurraram a dorsal para muito próximo de nós, impedindo a entrada fria mais a oeste. Também é Março por lá, e esta noite nevou nas praias desde Santander até Bayonne, e neste momento cai água neve nas praias da catalunha, Barcelona incluída. A iso -8 manter-se-á a rondar os Pirinéus até o próximo fim de semana.
> 
> Após o próximo fim de semana o anticiclone deverá cair-nos em cima, mas acho que se vai manter um fluxo de norte, formando-se um cavado na Europa central ou na zona do Mar do Norte.
> 
> Mantêm-se para hoje todas as possibilidades de nevar na Serra de São Mamede. Em Portalegre está dependente da manutenção da precipitação para além da meia noite.



Do que me parece pela análise do ECM, com a fiabilidade associada ao nº de horas que ainda falta, o AA parece que regressa "à casa de partida" ainda durante o fim de semana e não apenas após o mesmo...


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 11:29)

beachboy30 disse:


> Do que me parece pela análise do ECM, com a fiabilidade associada ao nº de horas que ainda falta, o AA parece que regressa "à casa de partida" ainda durante o fim de semana e não apenas após o mesmo...



Sim, já sexta e sábado, se bem que não estejamos ainda com o anticiclone em cima, já não deverá chover em nenhuma região, devido ao fluxo de nordeste seco.


----------



## geoair.pt (8 Mar 2010 às 13:23)

Bem, o GFS do meteopt dá 17.7mm de precipitação para as 18H


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2010 às 13:28)

geoair.pt disse:


> Bem, o GFS do meteopt dá 17.7mm de precipitação para as 18H



Sim, mas isso vai-se acumulado, não vai cair tudo às 18h a chuva não será forte no geral, será fraca mas persistente.


----------



## geoair.pt (8 Mar 2010 às 13:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, mas isso vai-se acumulado, não vai cair tudo às 18h a chuva não será forte no geral, será fraca mas persistente.



Sim, de qualquer modo 17.7mm em 3horas...


----------



## stormy (8 Mar 2010 às 16:22)

actioman disse:


> Que modelo estás a consultar?
> 
> Só para citar 2 exemplos de cada saída...
> 
> ...



eu queria dizer uma iso negativa "como deve de ser" porque se fores a ver a 0º fica a W evoluindo para SW mas só no interior é que tens isos abaixo dos 2º negativos...o resto é tudo entre 0º e -1/-2º...
mas sim a 0º de facto acaba por tapar todo o pais praticamente


----------



## Brito (8 Mar 2010 às 16:54)

boas...

haverá possibilidades de nevar aqui a partir das 18 horas de hoje?


penso que vem ai algum frio mas nada de especial, o normal....
e quanto a precipitação nem ca deve chegar. se chegar será fraca.
portugal esta a aquecer aos poucos de ano para ano


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 17:04)

Brito disse:


> boas...
> 
> haverá possibilidades de nevar aqui a partir das 18 horas de hoje?
> 
> ...



A partir das 18h acho cedo, mas mais tarde se houver precipitação é uma probabilidade a ter em conta.  O problema, como sublinhei é a possivel falta de precipitação. 

Mais um mapa pertinente do Snow-Forecast:


----------



## Brito (8 Mar 2010 às 17:07)

actioman disse:


> A partir das 18h acho cedo, mas mais tarde se houver precipitação é uma probabilidade a ter em conta.  O problema, como sublinhei é a possivel falta de precipitação.
> 
> Mais um mapa pertinente do Snow-Forecast:



Assim irei aguardar


----------



## Kaparoger (8 Mar 2010 às 18:05)

Por aqui ate ja chove (pouquissimo) ha 2 horas mas a temperatura situa-se nos 5º. 
Será que durante a noite a temperatura vai descer muito??


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Mar 2010 às 19:21)

Era capaz de jurar que se tinha formado um "olho" ao largo da Catalunha!


----------



## Brito (8 Mar 2010 às 19:41)

bem aqui ja cairam uns flocos com alguma chuva a mistura


----------



## PAIM2010 (8 Mar 2010 às 19:45)

Brito disse:


> bem aqui ja cairam uns flocos com alguma chuva a mistura



Serar que a neve chegarar ao Porto


----------



## godzila (8 Mar 2010 às 19:52)

já neva em pampilhosa da serra
espero que venha mais un nevão, já vai sendo costume


----------



## Brito (8 Mar 2010 às 19:53)

neve bem seca neste momento

embora muito fraca


----------



## RaFa (8 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

Brito disse:


> neve bem seca neste momento
> 
> embora muito fraca



Muito fraca! 

Ps: Em Loriga temperatura continua em queda!


----------



## Brito (8 Mar 2010 às 20:00)

RaFa disse:


> Muito fraca!
> 
> Ps: Em Loriga temperatura continua em queda!



sm a temperatura irá descer durante a noite


----------



## Reportorio (8 Mar 2010 às 20:27)

Depois da chamada de atenção do Ferreira5 sobre o "olho" a Norte das Baleares, fui ao Méteo France e eles às 19.22 entrarão em alerta laranja segundo eles parece forte queda de neve e ventos acima de 110Km.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2010 às 22:48)

Posto isto já se pode falar do regresso do AA por vários dias! pelo menos nos próximos 10 ou + dias não deve chover salvo raras excepções como por exemplo quinta em que pode chover fraco no Algarve e Alentejo, ainda assim o tempo apesar de ter sol entre algumas nuvens vai se manter fresco principalmente as mínimas


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 22:56)

A previsão automática do IM mete para a próxima quinta feira máxima de 4 graus em Portalegre com 45% de probabilidade de precipitação. Para Évora seria 6/5 com precipitação praticamente certa.


----------



## rbsmr (8 Mar 2010 às 23:04)

ferreira5 disse:


> Era capaz de jurar que se tinha formado um "olho" ao largo da Catalunha!
> 
> A imagem de satélite confirma.Mais concretamente nas Baleares perto da ilha de Menorca!


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Mar 2010 às 23:12)

Bem, eu penso que quinta-feira poderá ser um dia bem interessante para o Interior Centro/Sul do País...quem sabe se aínda vão ver mais um pouquinho de neve. Deixo-vos a temperatura a 850hPa prevista pelo GFS e um mapa de precipitação que é um output do ECMWF e depois tirem as conclusões. Só para terminar, ultimamente tenho-me baseado muito neste output em termos de precipitação o qual se tem mostrado bastante fiável, tanto que ontem quando ninguém previa precipitação para Bragança qundo existisse frio e este output previa e concretizou-se daí meus post onde referia que poderia nevar entre as 22h e as 02h,e tal veio a acontecer!


----------



## Iceberg (8 Mar 2010 às 23:55)

Meus Amigos, cada vez tenho menos dúvidas que este Inverno vai ficar na lembrança de muitos, pelos acontecimentos que temos vindo a presenciar um pouco por todo o hemisfério norte.

E Março a Abril prometem ... na minha opinião, claro.

Atenção ao final desta semana e próximo fim-de-semana, existem mapas que prevêm muito frio e precipitação variada, com queda de neve no norte da península ibérica em cotas muito baixas ... e depois afinal o regreso do AA (lá pelo dia 15,16) será mais efémero do que inicialmente parecia ...

Acredito em recordes de temperaturas baixas para um mês de Março em Portugal ...

Mas ainda mais estimulante que tudo isto, é acompanhar, como eu faço quase diariamente, e evolução dos ciclos solares e das manchas (ou da ausência delas neste caso), que nos poderão estar a levar para um novo mínimo de Maunder ...

... os próximos tempos (anos) prometem e muito, e nós somos uns privilegiados por assistirmos no espeço de uma geração a alterações importantes e interessantíssimas do ponto de vista científico ...


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2010 às 00:29)

Iceberg disse:


> Meus Amigos, cada vez tenho menos dúvidas que este Inverno vai ficar na lembrança de muitos, pelos acontecimentos que temos vindo a presenciar um pouco por todo o hemisfério norte.
> 
> E Março a Abril prometem ... na minha opinião, claro.
> 
> ...



Não devemos acompanhar os mesmos modelos porque não vejo nada de especial para o final da semana e menos ainda no fim de semana! Quanto ao regresso do AA vejo ele já a partir do dia 12 para ficar cá instalado uns tempos...


----------



## rozzo (9 Mar 2010 às 00:41)

Sim, eu entendo.. 4ª para 5ª existe a possibilidade de uma situação semelhante a esta, com nova depressão a passar a S/SW, e ar frio injectado de NE.

Mas esta próxima bastante menos garantida, por vários motivos:

- Menos ar frio aos 500hPa, não que hoje também seja muito. Muito estava no centro da depressão que se formou na Catalunha e isso sim fez cotas baixíssimas ainda por cima com convecção muito forte.

- Menos frio à superfície, pelo menos modelado agora, a 2 dias. Não acredito que mude muito, mas é frequente nestas situações ser subestimado o frio nos níveis baixos já sabemos.

- Menos precipitação garantida. Hoje todos os modelos estavam em razoável acordo, e não havia dúvidas da ocorrência de precipitação na metade Sul do país. Nessa próxima existem, vários modelos não dão uma única gota sobre o continente, outros dão, na metade Sul. O que faz pensar que talvez chova mesmo é o mais optimista em precipitação ser exactamente o melhor, o ECMWF. Mas sim, está longe de entendido se essa depressão chega a dar precipitação.

- Aos 850hPa está parecido, com alguns modelos até a dar mais frio que hoje, ou pelo menos mais extenso até Sul. 



Resumindo, está lá chance de talvez cotas médias razoáveis, mas ainda longe de o podermos afirmar, dada a enorme diferença nas saídas de precipitação entre os vários modelos...


----------



## icewoman (9 Mar 2010 às 01:35)

miguel disse:


> Não devemos acompanhar os mesmos modelos porque não vejo nada de especial para o final da semana e menos ainda no fim de semana! Quanto ao regresso do AA vejo ele já a partir do dia 12 para ficar cá instalado uns tempos...



boa noite,

tenho uma questão, desculpe se parece ridicula mas gostava de saber se vamos voltar a ter a companhia do AA ou se para o proximo inverno o mesmo irá nos deixar novamente? houve uma alteração definitiva na sua localização?

obrigada.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Mar 2010 às 07:34)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> tenho uma questão, desculpe se parece ridicula mas gostava de saber se vamos voltar a ter a companhia do AA ou se para o proximo inverno o mesmo irá nos deixar novamente? houve uma alteração definitiva na sua localização?
> 
> obrigada.



Claro que não, anos como este sempre, de NAO- e com o anticiclone enfraquecido, sempre foram sucedendo (menos frequentes que o NAO+), embora com menos intensidade que o caso deste ano. Assim, para o ano podemos voltar a ter um padrão de NAO+, embora a esta distância seja impossível fazer previsões nesse aspecto. 

http://www.ldeo.columbia.edu/res/pi/NAO/

Como se vê, já tivemos períodos em que o NAO- imperou, nomeadamente anos 60, e outros em que o NAO+ foi mais frequente (últimas décadas).


----------



## David sf (9 Mar 2010 às 08:36)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, eu entendo.. 4ª para 5ª existe a possibilidade de uma situação semelhante a esta, com nova depressão a passar a S/SW, e ar frio injectado de NE.
> 
> Mas esta próxima bastante menos garantida, por vários motivos:
> 
> ...



A diferença entre esta noite e quinta feira é ainda incerta. Os dois modelos principais estão muito diferentes. Se vires a previsão descritiva do IM, está lá precipitação a sul do Mondego, com trovoada a sul e cotas entre os 400 e os 600m, algo que eles para ontem não previram. O GFS operacional não tem chuva a norte de Beja, mas por exemplo para Portel, há ensembles que metem mais de 10 mm. As temperaturas a 850 hpa também  variam no diagrama, desde os 4 até aos -2.

As duas diferenças essenciais, uma a favor outra contra: a favor o frio que já estará instalado, ao contrário do que se passou ontem. Contra, a hora da ocorrência provável da precipitação, ao início da tarde.


----------



## frederico (9 Mar 2010 às 10:03)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> tenho uma questão, desculpe se parece ridicula mas gostava de saber se vamos voltar a ter a companhia do AA ou se para o proximo inverno o mesmo irá nos deixar novamente? houve uma alteração definitiva na sua localização?
> 
> obrigada.



Na minha opinião, dificilmente se repetirá o que sucedeu este ano na Madeira nos próximos anos/décadas. De qualquer das formas,se entrarmos num período mais frio e chuvoso, como foram os anos 60 e 70, regiões como a Madeira e o Algarve terão Outonos e Invernos mais chuvosos do que nas últimas três décadas. Sublinho que apesar de estarmos a ter precipitações um pouco acima da média desde meados de Outubro a Norte e desde meados de Dezembro a Sul os totais do ano hidrológico até agora não são nada de excepcional e estão longe de recordes nas estações do Continente. O mesmo não sucede em parte da Andaluzia ou na Madeira.


----------



## rozzo (9 Mar 2010 às 10:48)

O GFS agora já coloca chuva no terço Sul do país na próxima depressão, indo atrás do ECMWF, penso ter sido aí que o IM baseou a sua previsão, sempre mais confiando (e com razão) no ECMWF.

O ECMWF mantém a precipitação, mas agora também mais no terço Sul do país, parecem ter chegado a "acordo"! 
Também a previsão do IM irá nesse sentido penso?

Assim sendo, parece que choverá mesmo nessas regiões com mais um dia frio, mas tudo demasiado a Sul, para algum interesse especial como o de ontem penso eu!


----------



## David sf (9 Mar 2010 às 13:35)

rozzo disse:


> O GFS agora já coloca chuva no terço Sul do país na próxima depressão, indo atrás do ECMWF, penso ter sido aí que o IM baseou a sua previsão, sempre mais confiando (e com razão) no ECMWF.
> 
> O ECMWF mantém a precipitação, mas agora também mais no terço Sul do país, parecem ter chegado a "acordo"!
> Também a previsão do IM irá nesse sentido penso?
> ...



Ainda falta muito tempo, mais de 48h. Basta ver a previsão do GFS a 54h de distância da frente de ontem. Depois subiu na previsão, e tive a sensação que acabou por passar ainda mais a norte do que fora modelado no próprio dia.


----------



## icewoman (9 Mar 2010 às 20:24)

rozzo disse:


> O GFS agora já coloca chuva no terço Sul do país na próxima depressão, indo atrás do ECMWF, penso ter sido aí que o IM baseou a sua previsão, sempre mais confiando (e com razão) no ECMWF.
> 
> O ECMWF mantém a precipitação, mas agora também mais no terço Sul do país, parecem ter chegado a "acordo"!
> Também a previsão do IM irá nesse sentido penso?
> ...



Tendência geral do estado do tempo de 20 a 25 Março na Madeira

Tempo instável. Precipitação moderada. Vento moderado a forte. 

alguem pode indicar-me onde podemos verificar estas previsoes? e se ainda é muito cedo para as fazer?

obrigada.


----------



## Knyght (9 Mar 2010 às 21:29)

Tendências vêm sempre de comparações a messes e anos semelhantes. A descrição que fizes-te é mais uns dias normais de inverno daqueles que me lembro de fazer 15 minutos de guarda-chuva aberto e chegar pintando a escola porque havia tempo.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Mar 2010 às 23:07)

Bem parece que o Inverno vai fazendo as malas...e eu também! Uma vez que em termos de metereologia sou um amante do puro Inverno... voltarei a escrever neste belo Fórum quando o País se voltar a pintar de azul e de preferência com precipitação em forma de neve... sempre foi assim quando o A.A volta de férias é altura de eu começar as minhas, mas com a promessa de voltar na próxima " temporada"...a não ser que alguma surpresa aínda possa acontecer...pois aí cá estarei eu a fazer os meus relatos desta bela cidade que é Bragança! Até breve!


----------



## Z13 (9 Mar 2010 às 23:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem parece que o Inverno vai fazendo as malas...e eu também! Uma vez que em termos de metereologia sou um amante do puro Inverno... voltarei a escrever neste belo Fórum quando o País se voltar a pintar de azul e de preferência com precipitação em forma de neve... sempre foi assim quando o A.A volta de férias é altura de eu começar as minhas, mas com a promessa de voltar na próxima " temporada"...a não ser que alguma surpresa aínda possa acontecer...pois aí cá estarei eu a fazer os meus relatos desta bela cidade que é Bragança! Até breve!



Calma vizinho!

Até Maio muita água ainda vai correr!


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mar 2010 às 03:23)

Z13 disse:


> Calma vizinho!
> 
> Até Maio muita água ainda vai correr!



Talvez...
Afinal, tanto que já se viu noutros anos mais lá para diante.
Surpresas em finais de Março  não são assim tão raras...

Mas compreendo o Ferreira5.
Este farto Inverno de todas as ocorrências , este frenesim de sairmos de uma e entrarmos noutra,
este suceder de chuvas, ventos e neves a descer das montanhas,
ciclogeneses surpresa e outras nem por isso, 
"tornados minis" arrasadores,
Douro ,Tejo e Guadiana a transbordar ,
trovoadas a polvilhar , em vários dias em várias noites,
que até o seu perto troar, nos fez acordar,
este permanente estado de sítio meteorológico, este recolher obrigatório 
quase todas as noites  nestas páginas ,neste prazer 
que é compartilhar emoções que julgávamos até há bem pouco tempo só nossas,
esse Inverno, o Ferreira5 terá razão:
-Faz  definitivamente , as malas.

Lá virão mais episódios. Concerteza.Ainda haverá algum Inverno na Primavera e até algum Verão antes dela...Quem sabe? 
Mas doravante , seguramente, lá virão outras rotinas...
O " recolher obrigatório"  foi , enfim,  levantado...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2010 às 11:26)

E a pedido de várias familias eis que o nosso companheiro AA vai regressar depois de amanhã, por isso o aproveitem bem estes dias de sol que se avizinham.





Para os Açores é que não vai ser assim.


----------



## beachboy30 (10 Mar 2010 às 12:41)

E pronto. Eis que o governo de São Pedro levou com uma "moção de censura" e temos de volta a governar o AA . Embora um pouco deslocado da sua posição "normal" mas também ainda não é Verão . Se fosse, os próximos dias poderiam ser bastante quentes, se ele se mantiver na zona prevista (a NE dos Açores/SW do UK), o que implicará uma entrada de NE/E/SE bastante seca mas, nesta altura do ano, ainda amena...

De qualquer das formas, já cheira... já cheira a Primavera... Acabou-se de facto o recolher obrigatório. Toca a passear, fazer desposto ao ar livre, no mar, etc....  Sim, porque até este (mar) parece querer acalmar bastante nos próximos tempos, o que dará para voltar à prática da modalidade (surf) , já que este Inverno deixou o mar completamente alterado...

Mais dias de chuva e vento virão, claro, portanto toca a aproveitar agora.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Mar 2010 às 16:28)

Finalmente o AA!!! Ja não era sem tempo...
Venha ele e por umas 3 ou 4 semanas


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2010 às 18:18)

Oh AA ainda não chegaste e já estás a assustar, vai-te embora para onde estavas, senão a pasmaceira volta a este canto(fórum).

Oh AA não te esqueças fica só 3 ou 4 dias e depois parte que começas a chatear.

Oh AA não venhas muito depressa vem com calma e vai-te embora na altura certa.

Oh AA não venhas secar tudo como tu costumas fazer.

Oh AA vem e traz calor, que é para o pessoal ir para a praia e esquecer a crise.



Nos próximos dias, ainda vai cair especialmente amanhã uma chuvinha, ai que saudades que tenho dela, mas que traga trovoada também. Amanhã é capaz de cair uns 10 mm no Algarve.


----------



## meteo (10 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

Azarados são os que não gostam de sol,quando o pais que vivem é Portugal.
E ainda mais azarados são os que após tanto Inverno e do bom,não conseguem apreciá-lo 1 ou 2 semaninhas.Então nos Invernos fraquinhos em interesse,nem sei como se vai passar a Primavera e Verão.
Sorte dos que gostam de sol e vivem por cá,pois é o que mais/de melhor tem Portugal em termos meteorológicos.

Olha e o GFS parece que colocou um pouco de precipitação para aqui para Amanhã.Depois céu completamente limpo,apesar das temperaturas baixas.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2010 às 23:21)

A juntar ao sol as temperaturas vão subir um pouco a partir de Segunda da semana que vem para valores a meio da semana a rondar os 20º no sul  amanha a chuvinha no sul e depois apenas sol como já referi com essa subida de temperatura durante a semana que vem...final desta estabilidade toda penso que só a partir do dia 20. De referir que dia 16 o NW pode ter um pequeno agravamento com maior nebulosidade e talvez alguma chuva mas isso não é garantido é só uma possibilidade ainda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2010 às 23:59)

Curiosamente quando o IM vai dar uma olhadela ao meu blogue faz isto:

Dia 11 (5ª feira)- Céu muito nublado. Períodos de chuva. Vento moderado de.sueste.

Fonte: Tempo no Algarve

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 11 de Março de 2010

*Céu geralmente muito nublado*, com abertas na região Norte.
*Períodos de chuva na região Sul, em especial no litoral.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste.

Fonte: IM

Curioso, esta manhã, tinha trovoada e tudo, afinal tiraram a trovoada e só puseram a chuva. Amanhã ainda vou ver o vento a soprar de sueste.


----------



## Zapiao (11 Mar 2010 às 19:43)

Segundo o GFS teremos chuva dia 16


----------



## Roque (11 Mar 2010 às 20:54)

Não vejo porquê, que se quer mais chuva nos proximos dias, se ja tivemos em demasia nestes ultimos 3 meses.
Os terrenos estao saturados, ha rios que correm o risco de transbordar e estragar a vida a muita gente. 
Por isso uns bons dias de sol ate seriam muito bem vindos para que toda esta chuva que caiu a mais escoe de forma a evitar graves problemas para todos nos.


----------



## cactus (12 Mar 2010 às 01:35)

Mas aqui é um espaço de previsões ou desejos....as vezes tenho duvidas..


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2010 às 10:05)

Novidades no Meteociel a conferir em: www.meteociel.fr

Está disponível (frame a frame) o comparativo de cada saída do *GFS*, com as saídas anteriores do mesmo modelo e comparação com outros modelos (*ECMWF*, *GEM*, *UKMO*, *JMA *e *NOGAPS*). Para tal basta apenas passar com o rato no menu com modelos situado sobre cada imagem.

Nota muito curiosa é a disponibilidade de imagens do *ECMWF*. Com esta funcionalidade o intervalo mínimo de 72h para este modelo deixa de existir. Ou seja temos finalmente acesso, e apenas deste modo , a saídas de curto prazo do modelo.

Sem dúvida estranha (embora útil) inovação...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Mar 2010 às 11:48)

Este tópico anda muito anticiclónico!

De facto a acalmia está aí... e isso vê-se de forma generalizada pelos diversos modelos para oa proximos 10 dias... 
mas...
o que vem depois?


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2010 às 13:49)

vitamos disse:


> Nota muito curiosa é a disponibilidade de imagens do *ECMWF*. Com esta funcionalidade o intervalo mínimo de 72h para este modelo deixa de existir. Ou seja temos finalmente acesso, e apenas deste modo , a saídas de curto prazo do modelo.
> 
> Sem dúvida estranha (embora útil) inovação...



Vitamos no site do ECMWF já algum tempo o intervalo mínimo das 72 horas, deixou de existir.


----------



## LuisFilipe (13 Mar 2010 às 16:34)

parece que vai entrar uma depressão para o final da proxima semana...


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Mar 2010 às 05:20)

Que sossego.Que tranquilidade paira  no mais movimentado tópico desta nossa casa.
Até estranhamos este  regresso à normalidade.
O Inverno farto, com o seu vasto cadastro,naturalmente , despediu-se e partiu.
Inimputável. 
A   fartura  inusitada  que a todos afectou,
dá agora lugar a esta calmaria , outrora normal , agora desabituada.desajeitada.
Já quase não nos  lembrávamos como era dantes.
Vem aí alguma chuva lá para o final da semana?
Talvez.Só um dia. dois o máximo.
Que é isso, comparado com o recente registado?
Entram  em hibernação,   todos os amantes do Inverno.
De barriga cheia,  até ao próximo ciclo.
Surpresas? Até ao lavar dos cestos...


----------



## Lemine (14 Mar 2010 às 07:17)

Aquí hoy se espera que las temperaturas de invierno menos:
http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## Knyght (14 Mar 2010 às 09:28)

*nimboestrato*
Estás inspirado aguardamos chuva para a Madeira próxima Madrugada de Terça principalmente no Norte da Madeira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Chuva fraca a moderada no Norte


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Mar 2010 às 11:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> Que sossego.Que tranquilidade paira  no mais movimentado tópico desta nossa casa.
> Até estranhamos este  regresso à normalidade.
> O Inverno farto, com o seu vasto cadastro,naturalmente , despediu-se e partiu.
> Inimputável.
> ...



Caro Nimbo,

Desta vez não concordo a 100% com o teu post. Claro, teremos bom tempo no prazo em que os modelos são mais fiáveis (3 dias), mas a médio prazo há uma clara tendência para colocar novamente depressões a desenvolverem-se a latitudes médias, que nos poderão deixar ainda muita chuva. Também a longo prazo, parece-me que os modelos vão mostrando uma tendência para colocar depressões muito cavadas no Atlântico Norte, o que provavelmente nos traria algumas frentes em dissipação com a consequente chuva, mais no Norte e Centro. A ondulação de fora (Swell) poderia ser considerável caso essas depressões se desenvolvam.

Assim, apesar de serem apenas tendências, parece-me cedo para estar a dizer que o Inverno já acabou (apesar de no calendário estarmos prestes a despedir-nos dele).

Cumps


----------



## aqpcb (14 Mar 2010 às 11:42)

nimboestrato disse:


> Que sossego.Que tranquilidade paira  no mais movimentado tópico desta nossa casa.
> Até estranhamos este  regresso à normalidade.
> O Inverno farto, com o seu vasto cadastro,naturalmente , despediu-se e partiu.
> Inimputável.
> ...



Caro nimboestrato

Como sabes sou um novato por estas bandas mas nunca pensei que isto com a presença do AA fica bem calmo.

E desculpem o off topic

Abraços


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2010 às 14:13)

aqpcb disse:


> Caro nimboestrato
> 
> Como sabes sou um novato por estas bandas mas nunca pensei que isto com a presença do AA fica bem calmo.
> 
> ...



Os últimos meses têm sido meteorologicamente tão intensos, que agora, nesta semana de "pausa", está tudo a "curtir a ressaca".

Descansar um pouco agora, porque ao que parece, a instabilidade está de novo a pairar nas previsões.


----------



## GARFEL (14 Mar 2010 às 15:18)

boas
realmente só os membros recentes podem estranhar a calmaria do tópico
normalmente é assim
e eu não fujo á regra - tou quase tambem a hibernar
e desta vez espero que as previsões a longo prazo errem profundamente
as férias da pascoa a partir de 27 anunciam muita instabilidade e o que gostava mesmo era de apanhar um solito no algarve
desculpem lá mas pode fazer qualquer tipo de tempo até 26 março
depois de 27 a 3 de abril uma semanita de sol calhava que nem ginjas
mas para já o gfs não me agrada
se seguir a politica dos ultimos meses quando lá chegarmos tá tudo retirado
ganda gfs
quase 
quase em jeito de despedida
um grande abraço aos moderadores
e cumprimentos a todos os membros
se podia viver sem o forum
podia
mas não era a mesma coisa

eu sei que é offtopic mas tambem posto tão pouco
olha
que me desculpem


----------



## blood4 (14 Mar 2010 às 15:58)

GARFEL disse:


> boas
> realmente só os membros recentes podem estranhar a calmaria do tópico
> normalmente é assim
> e eu não fujo á regra - tou quase tambem a hibernar
> ...


boas palavras 
so não concordo contigo em quereres sol
eu nestes meses de março abril e maio gosto de instabilidade
sol,aguaceiros,vento e trovoada
só espero que venham porque para ja está muito calmo isto :/


----------



## Agreste (14 Mar 2010 às 17:10)

Interessante proposta do GFS na saída das 12Z. Coloca uma depressão ampla entrando pelo noroeste com bastante frio associado para dia 24. Mas esta semana assistiremos a uma recuperação assinalável das temperaturas. Dias anticiclónicos de primavera para o sul do país, quase sem vento e com a água do mar nos 16º.


----------



## frederico (14 Mar 2010 às 17:13)

Lemine disse:


> Aquí hoy se espera que las temperaturas de invierno menos:
> http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it



I was in Bergamo in September, inside the Città Altta


----------



## Mjhb (14 Mar 2010 às 19:23)

Peço desculpa pelo pedido, mas não tenho tempo para ler as mensagen todas e estar a acompanhar a situação, é que dá ter teste todos os dias...

Alguém me pode explicar rapidinho o que posso esperar para os próximos dias?


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2010 às 22:19)

Pedro disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo pedido, mas não tenho tempo para ler as mensagen todas e estar a acompanhar a situação, é que dá ter teste todos os dias... Alguém me pode explicar rapidinho o que posso esperar para os próximos dias?



A aproximação e passagem do extremo meridional de um sistema frontal vai trazer alguma precipitação para as regiões do norte e centro no final de Quarta-feira e/ou durante a Quinta-feira.
Para já, um aumento da nebulosidade e subida ligeira da temperatura.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2010 às 22:52)

Chuva na sexta e Sábado parece estar confirmada também de forma geral


----------



## squidward (14 Mar 2010 às 23:51)

miguel disse:


> Chuva na sexta e Sábado parece estar confirmada também de forma geral



segundo os modelos, parece que o tempo "anticiclonico" vai terminar(ou fazer uma pausa) já a partir do dia 19
já tinha saudades dos dias com o tempo assim, mas certamente que voltarão 
por outro lado também é bom voltar a ver animação para o Fórum


----------



## vitamos (15 Mar 2010 às 11:35)

E em tempos de domínio anticiclónico, com pouca ou nenhuma precipitação no curto prazo, destaque para a subida das temperaturas mínimas e máximas num cenário mais primaveril que o vivido até agora:






Adaptado de: www.meteo.pt


----------



## CMPunk (15 Mar 2010 às 14:24)

Boas Pessoal! 

Bem isto tem estado uns dias calmos de sol e algum vento pelo Algarve.
E Parece que vai continuar até ao Fim de Semana.
Mas ainda continua a Duvida, é certo que faltam dias e até ao Fim de semana muita coisa pode mudar. Mas houve mudanças em previsões, como por exemplo o Freemeteo tinha colocado ontem muita precipitação de Sexta a Domingo. Mas hoje a visitar novamente lá o site tudo mudou, retiraram toda a precipitação e apenas ficou 2.7mm para domingo, ora ontem previa para os 3 dias num total de mais de 30mm.
O MeteoBlue também não prevê uma única gota até Domingo e apresenta temperaturas boas de 20 e 21º para os próximos dias.
Mas atenção, estou a falar da previsão apenas para Faro, porque para Lisboa e Porto o FreeMeteo coloca muita precipitação. Apenas o Sul parece escapar nas previsões.
Mas vendo o GFS do Meteociel ai tudo muda, prevê mau tempo de Sexta a Sábado e parece ser uma depressão muito bonita com muita precipitação para esses 3 dias.
Mas prontos, agora é esperar para ver o que vai mudar estes próximos dias.
Eu acho que o Sol devia se manter por mais 1 semana, era bom para as terras secarem porque ainda estão muito saturadas de água. E para todos aqui também não fazia mal um bom tempinho para levar a família a passear. 

Cumps a todos


----------



## Dourado (15 Mar 2010 às 16:25)

Boas
Depois desta calmaria dos últimos dias, parece que se vê qualquer coisa ao fundo do túnel (a partir de 24 até quase final do mês). Ainda é muito longe e com grandes incertezas (onde fácilmente tudo muda de repente) mas ou muito me engano ou é frio e chuva á mistura o que pode trazer episódios de neve no Norte, o que também não seria nada do outro mundo. Ainda assim a tendencia está lá, parece que afinal a Primavera teima em chegar. Que bela chegada da Primavera seria


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2010 às 19:45)

O GFS está a variar muito, se ontem o grosso de precipitação de 6ªfeira a Domingo seria uma linha que iria de Lisboa até à Espanha, a run das 12 de hoje colocou essa linha no Algarve, ainda vou ver essa linha é em Cadiz ou em Marrocos como acontece frequentemente, que bom seria mais 50 mm no fim de semana, para regar as couves.


----------



## Zapiao (16 Mar 2010 às 23:56)

O GFS tira e poe, agora a chuva ja abrange domingo tamb


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2010 às 01:56)

Neste momento o panorama é o seguinte:













O AA já voltou a fugir pelos vistos vai haver mais festa, o clima está mesmo a mudar...


----------



## David sf (17 Mar 2010 às 09:35)

Depois de umas férias meteorológicas trazidas por um anticiclone que não é dos Açores (e a ver pelas previsões vamo-nos manter com uma depressão dos Açores) estamos na iminência do regresso da animação. E para mais com uma divergência entre os modelos. Se é certo que a partir da tarde de Sexta e até à manhã de Domingo vai voltar a chuva, a menos de 72 h ainda há divergências na localização e intensidade da precipitação.

*ECMWF*

Maior intensidade de precipitação a entrar pelo litoral norte, a sul do Tejo só aguaceiros:
















*GFS*

Maior intensidade a sul do país:
















Depois disto voltará a influência do anticiclone europeu, ou seja fluxo de sudoeste, mas a partir de Quarta 24 é provável que regresse a chuva, as temperaturas desçam, com uma intensificação da NAO-. O polo deverá meter frio directamente para a proximidade dos Açores, fortalecendo a ciclogénese nesse local. Muito provavelmente originará alguns dias de fluxo de SO ou O depressionário, muita chuva e neve nas terras muito altas.






Como as coisas estão o inverno meteorológico está muito longe de acabar, com anticiclones a latitudes altas (interessante a ligação anticiclónica Gronelândia-Kamchatka, ontem às 12 z a ligação ainda era maior, liganda essa península russa às altas tropicais atlânticas), o que poderia originar uma entrada fria tardia para a altura da Páscoa, algures na Europa de sul. E não me venham dizer que tal é impossível, há uns anos tivemos isto, com a iso 0 a permanecer no continente até a 25 de Abril.


----------



## CMPunk (17 Mar 2010 às 16:10)

Boas Pessoal!! 

A Chuva como todos sabem está garantida para Sexta e Sábado. Só resta a duvida de saber onde vai ser mais forte. Cada modelo mostra uma coisa e assim talvez só amanha ou mesmo no próximo dia vamos saber isso. Os modelos do IM apostam em precipitação forte apenas para Norte e Centro, o Sul também terá alguma mas parece que Algarve vai mesmo escapar, segundo os meteorologistas do IM cairá chuva no Sul mas na Sexta e será Fraca. Até vi o modelo ECMWF e não mostra praticamente nada como o nosso amigo David já postou. Agora os outros modelos como o GFS já metem tudo forte cá. E uns sites dizem que aqui é fraca e outros que é forte. Na minha opinião só vamos saber mesmo no próprio dia. Depois disso parece que vem um pouco de calmaria e dia 24 vem algumas pingas. Sábado é Primavera, vai ser uma despedida de inverno boa com alguma chuva, acredito que em Abril vamos ter algo mas deverá ser pouco. Estes dias tem sido agradáveis com boa temperaturas e de certeza que para a semana irão manter-se como este semana. Mas temos que esperar para ver. E o pessoal daqui não pode desanimar, só chuva não seria bom, precisamos de tudo um pouco. 

Cumps


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Mar 2010 às 16:22)

A queda de neve em Abril não é incomum no Norte e Centro. O ano passado nevou no Marão no final de Abril (com a neve a manter-se durante 3 dias) e à uns 12 anos caiu uma grande nevada no início de Abril. Vamos ter esperança. Mais um bocado de "animação" não fazia mal


----------



## Cheiroso (18 Mar 2010 às 09:35)

VILA REAL disse:


> A queda de neve em Abril não é incomum no Norte e Centro. O ano passado nevou no Marão no final de Abril (com a neve a manter-se durante 3 dias) e à uns 12 anos caiu uma grande nevada no início de Abril. Vamos ter esperança. Mais um bocado de "animação" não fazia mal




Seguindo a ideia do nosso amigo VILA REAL... até podemos ter a partir do proximo dia 24/25 a coisa bem animada... ou estarei enganado?

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=CHAVES


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2010 às 10:25)

Cheiroso disse:


> Seguindo a ideia do nosso amigo VILA REAL... até podemos ter a partir do proximo dia 24/25 a coisa bem animada... ou estarei enganado?
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=CHAVES



Bom dia.

Factualmente não estás enganado.  A leitura simples de um único modelo (GFS neste caso) num dado instante para uma dada run é de facto animador. Precipitação com frio instalado e cotas de neve baixas. Agora vem o famoso busílis da questão: A distância temporal e os ajustes que acontecem ao longo dos dias. A esta distância não há certezas de todo, sobretudo numa época em que a variabilidade atmosférica costuma ser maior. A acompanhar, contudo, com atenção.

EDIT: Para reforçar a ideia a run das 6z acaba de retirar grande parte do frio colocado para essas datas.


----------



## Cheiroso (18 Mar 2010 às 11:10)

sim... Tens razao...fui ver a nova saida e não tem nada a ver...mais chuva e menos frio... enfim...quantas voltas ainda isso vai dar


----------



## Chingula (18 Mar 2010 às 15:33)

David sf disse:


> Depois de umas férias meteorológicas trazidas por um anticiclone que não é dos Açores (e a ver pelas previsões vamo-nos manter com uma depressão dos Açores) estamos na iminência do regresso da animação. E para mais com uma divergência entre os modelos. Se é certo que a partir da tarde de Sexta e até à manhã de Domingo vai voltar a chuva, a menos de 72 h ainda há divergências na localização e intensidade da precipitação.
> 
> *ECMWF*
> 
> ...



O mês de Abril de 1995 foi, em termos meteorológicos...um mês muito especial...
Efectivamente houve, no final de Março e inicio do mês de Abril até dia 18... uma sequência de dias com a temperatura do ar muito elevada...a partir do dia 19, deu-se uma descida muito brusca da temperatura do ar, devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria ( de Norte para Sul) com advecção de ar polar...tendo sido registadas descidas da temperatura máxima entre 12 e 15 ºC e da temperatura mínima entre 9 e 11 ºC...em dois dias consecutivos...
Houve queda de granizo, neve e geada, nesses dias de Abril (a partir de 19), com gravíssimos prejuízos na agricultura...
Esta nota apenas serve de complemento às cartas apresentadas referentes a21 de Abril de 1995.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2010 às 01:01)

Metade do território continental, e o arquipélago da Madeira, encontram-se em aviso amarelo, devido ao vento que poderá soprar forte.

O litoral norte do continente, encontra-se também em aviso amarelo devido à chuva que poderá ser forte.


----------



## CMPunk (19 Mar 2010 às 15:15)

Boas a Todos do Fórum 

Bem ai temos a chuva, quer dizer o pessoal do Centro e Norte 
Parece que Faro vai mesmo fugir a tudo. Segundo os Modelos do IM deverá chover lá para a noite de sábado e madrugada de Domingo mas serão apenas pingas.
O FreeMeteo andava a meter muita chuva para Faro mas agora lá remediou e tirou quase toda e meteu um pouco também para a noite de Sábado.
Só acho é que o GFS andou sempre enganado porque levou a semana toda a meter muita chuva para o Sul. Mas são modelos.
Espero que matem muitas saudades da chuva pessoal 

Cumps


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2010 às 15:36)

Avisos amarelos referentes à precipitação, activos para os distritos de:
Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Santarém, Lisboa e Setúbal, para o período entre as 17h e as 7h de manhã.






Os restantes avisos são referentes ao vento forte nas terras altas.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mar 2010 às 02:14)

Vai chovendo . Faz horas...Vai ventando. Faz horas.
Este filme,  em enésimo "dejá vu" neste Inverno ,
está de novo em cena , num local perto de si.
O Calendário acena , mas este  Inverno faz lembrar  aqueles jogadores 
que são substituídos  no final dos jogos, para queimar tempo,
 e  olham para o lado, assobiam na distracção, e 
quem , eu ? Não. Deve haver engano.
E  a sua Saída de Cena arrasta-se na escassez de Tempo,
 para desespero dos adeptos da Primavera .
Este ano não houve Primavera, no Inverno.
Hoje , dia  de Equinócio , os sinais dela são ainda ténues.
Os modelos ainda divergem ,mas está visto que não será ainda para a semana, que Ela , far-se-á anunciar.
Inverno , Primavera dentro ?
-O  contrário,  este ano , não foi possível...


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2010 às 10:23)

Previsão do Estofex para hoje:










> ...Portugal and NW Spain...
> 
> In the advected airmass conditions for convection are becoming better, with higher/colder ELs in the afternoon. Orographic lifting as well as coastal convergence in the N Portugal/Galicia area could enhance precipitation sums there.
> During morning and afternoon, vertical wind shear and helicity are sufficiently strong to mention a chance of a tornado. 25 m/s DLS, 10-15 m/s LLS and 125 m²/s² SREH3 should be present before 15Z, with very low cloud bases.


----------



## actioman (20 Mar 2010 às 14:29)

Não posso sentir outra coisa senão desilusão e descrença perante um GFS que este Inverno, salvo raras excepções, foi um modelo erróneo e "cambaleante". E nada melhor que terminar a estação com mais um falhanço e já nem em cima do momento recua. É certo que tem vindo a retirar precipitação, pois desde a boa regadela que apresentava à cinco dias até aos meros chuviscos que insiste em colocar, tem praticamente estado sempre em divergência com o modelo europeu.











And once more, the winner is : *ECM*

Desde que resolveram passar a utilizar a run paralela como a principal, deu nestas loucuras. Será que, sendo profissionais, ainda não se aperceberam dos erros crassos que têm vindo a ser modelados? 

Conclusão por aqui 3 pingas e pouco mais...


----------



## David sf (20 Mar 2010 às 14:34)

actioman disse:


> Não posso sentir outra coisa senão desilusão e descrença perante um GFS que este Inverno, salvo raras excepções, foi um modelo erróneo e "cambaleante". E nada melhor que terminar a estação com mais um falhanço e já nem em cima do momento recua. É certo que tem vindo a retirar precipitação, pois desde a boa regadela que apresentava à cinco dias até aos meros chuviscos que insiste em colocar, tem praticamente estado sempre em divergência com o modelo europeu.
> 
> And once more, the winner is : *ECM*
> 
> ...



E o ECM acertou com 4 ou 5 dias de distância. Não sei se o GFS acerta noutros locais, mas a verificação da NOAA dá-lhe valores de fiabilidade a 5 dias semelhantes aos do GEM (que melhorou bastante). Bem atrás do UKMO e do ECM.

Já o ECM melhora a olhos vistos:



> *In February 2010, ECMWF reached a landmark in the performance of its deterministic forecasting system. For the first time ever, the headline measure of skill reached the forecast range of 10 days. *
> 
> ECMWF carries out comprehensive verification of its forecasting system. An overall measure of the quality of the medium-range forecasts in predicting the large scale weather systems is given by the anomaly correlation coefficient (ACC) of 500 hPa height forecast field. A key performance indicator for the forecast system is the forecast range at which the ACC drops to 60%.  In the early 1980s this level was reached at around forecast day 5. Continuous improvements to the forecast and data assimilation systems have resulted in steady improvement at around one day per decade so that on average the 60% level is now reached at around day 8. In February 2010 the average monthly ACC remained above 60% throughout the 10-day range of the deterministic forecast for both the European region and the northern hemisphere: 67% at day 10 for the northern hemisphere and 61% for Europe.
> 
> ...



Aqui

http://www.ecmwf.int/publications/cms/get/ecmwfnews/255


----------



## actioman (20 Mar 2010 às 16:33)

David sf disse:


> E o ECM acertou com 4 ou 5 dias de distância. Não sei se o GFS acerta noutros locais, mas a verificação da NOAA dá-lhe valores de fiabilidade a 5 dias semelhantes aos do GEM (que melhorou bastante). Bem atrás do UKMO e do ECM.
> 
> Já o ECM melhora a olhos vistos:
> 
> ...



Realmente incrível! Que pena não disponibilizarem os dados! É que não tem lógica alguma! Alguém entende o porquê de tal politica? 
Tanto secretismo, tanto negócio  É uma pena que na Europa se pense assim! 

No fundo nós é que perdemos, pode que com o tempo as vozes discordantes passem a ser mais e acabem por fazer eco nos responsáveis do modelo europeu... Coisa que duvido, mas como sonhar não paga impostos...

Nesta saída das 12h o GFS lá foi um pouco mais coerente para o restante dia de hoje e madrugada seguinte.


----------



## David sf (20 Mar 2010 às 16:36)

Para amanhã, boas possibilidades de trovoadas no interior sul, originada pela passagem de um cavado sobre o território continental:







Os parâmetros convectivos são relativamente favoráveis:






Hoje, mesmo com nebulosidade atingiram-se os 22 graus, pelo que calor à superfície já há algum. O ECM também prevê precipitação, principalmente pela hora de almoço.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 16:37)

Li aí umas coisas que Amanhã e Segunda o Sol vai aparecer e a temperatura vai descer um pouquito, para valores normais à época.

É verdade?


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2010 às 17:16)

Pedro disse:


> Li aí umas coisas que Amanhã e Segunda o Sol vai aparecer e a temperatura vai descer um pouquito, para valores normais à época.
> 
> É verdade?



O sol vai aparecer sim mas a temperatura não vai descer quer dizer a máxima não desce mas a mínima essa sim vai descer! A temperatura vai descer bastante até se calhar para valores abaixo do normal para a época no Norte mas só quinta e sexta com a neve a poder aparecer nas terras altas e chuva entre terça e sexta em especial no Norte e Centro...resumindo o tempo mesmo primaveril ainda não se instalou em definitivo apenas anda ai um cheirinho dele


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2010 às 22:06)

Parece que a "Convectividade" se está a desfazer, até o IM meteu os alertas a partir das 22h de hoje de chuva forte e trovoadas.
Mas parece que não passou de uma ilusão.






----------------------------------
Parece que de Penhiche se deve ver/ouvir trovoada


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2010 às 22:06)

neste momento estamos sob influencia de uma massa tropical maritima com bastante instabilidade potencial mas que não está a demonstrar-se activa do ponto de vista convectivo dado os baixos lapse rates.
esta massa de ar quente circula de SW no bordo leste de um cavado com uma baixa em niveis baixos associada.
durante o dia de amanhã espera-se a entrada de ar mais frio nos niveis altos havendo assim uma janela onde os lapse rates poderão ser percursores de actividade convectiva ocasionalmente moderada ( essencialmente no centro sul e no sul, especialmente no interior SE durante as horas mais quentes do dia).
tambem amanhã o vento rodará para N/NW e ar maritimo deverá causar uma descida de temperatura, logo a partir da tarde ou noite.
a partir da noite os indices de instabilidade tendem a descer enquanto o cavado progride para leste e uma fraca crista anticiclonica nos passa a afectar para alem de a massa de ar maritima ser mais fresca.

na 3f/4f voltaremos a ser afectados por um cavado com ciclogenese associada, a WSW da peninsula.
uma nova intrusão tropical deverá causar tempo instavel até 5f/6f quando a frente fria associada a uma depressão intensa a NW deverá introduzir ar mais frio e estavel, voltando o AA no sabado.

no que toca a tempo severo, nada de significativo se espera...poderão sempre ocorrer alguns problemas ligados a precipitação estratiforme e/ou ,em menor escala, convectiva, ocasionalmente mais intensa bem como a algum fenomeno convectivo mais forte.
o que pode causar mais alguma preocupação é a depressão de 5/6f com a frente associada, esperam-se ventos fortes ou muito fortes na galiza que poderão afectar o sector NW do pais, tambem a neve nas cotas medias e altas poderá ser localmente mais significativa.
no geral...o tempo vai estar um pouco instavel mas nada fora do comum para este que já foi o 2/3º mês mais chuvoso do ano nas normais de meados do seculo passado.


----------



## Turista (20 Mar 2010 às 22:37)

andres disse:


> ----------------------------------
> Parece que de Penhiche se deve ver/ouvir trovoada



Por acaso não... pelo menos que tenha dado conta...


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2010 às 22:44)

Turista disse:


> Por acaso não... pelo menos que tenha dado conta...



Estava-me a referir talvez á zona do mar


----------



## Turista (20 Mar 2010 às 23:25)

andres disse:


> Estava-me a referir talvez á zona do mar



Fui dar uma volta até ao Cabo Carvoeiro (que é aqui perto) e estive a ver se havia algum espectáculo... mas.... nada...  
Pode ser que mais logo.... ou não...


----------



## snowstorm (20 Mar 2010 às 23:52)

Turista disse:


> Fui dar uma volta até ao Cabo Carvoeiro (que é aqui perto) e estive a ver se havia algum espectáculo... mas.... nada...
> Pode ser que mais logo.... ou não...



eu olho para as imagens de satélite e não percebo o porquê de ainda estarem os avisos amarelos. Estará correcta a informação? haverá alguma possibilidade de chuva?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2010 às 00:35)

snowstorm disse:


> eu olho para as imagens de satélite e não percebo o porquê de ainda estarem os avisos amarelos. Estará correcta a informação? haverá alguma possibilidade de chuva?



Poderão formar-se células muito rapidamente e com grande intensidade, daí os alertas.


----------



## Knyght (21 Mar 2010 às 13:44)

> Post Original de *David sf *
> E o ECM acertou com 4 ou 5 dias de distância. Não sei se o GFS acerta noutros locais, mas a verificação da NOAA dá-lhe valores de fiabilidade a 5 dias semelhantes aos do GEM (que melhorou bastante). Bem atrás do UKMO e do ECM.



O GEM ou como quem diz o modelo global da CMC passou a alta resolução em Junho/Julho de 2009 passando desde então a concorrer contra o ECMWF directamente...


----------



## Knyght (22 Mar 2010 às 01:35)

Só para registo do modelo GEM aka CMC Global
RUN 12h do dia 21 preve para 5ª Feira das 06-12h








vs GFS RUN das 18h do dia 21 para o mesmo período.








Comecem as apostas


----------



## Knyght (22 Mar 2010 às 07:05)

O que vem a ser isto? o Fim do Mundo?


----------



## vitamos (22 Mar 2010 às 09:26)

Knyght disse:


> O que vem a ser isto? o Fim do Mundo?



25 a 50mm em 12h o fim do mundo??? 


Então ontem no alentejo tivemos o apocalipse... Atenção à leitura das legendas


----------



## Knyght (22 Mar 2010 às 14:35)

Eu li a legenda, o que mais mete impressão é que parece chover em quase tudo o hemisfério norte


----------



## vinc7e (22 Mar 2010 às 17:26)

É sempre bom ver estes mapas







por mais "irreais" que eles possam ser 

Mas a cotas médias/altas a próxima quinta feira promete...


----------



## weathor (22 Mar 2010 às 21:25)

sobre 1000m!


----------



## Costa (22 Mar 2010 às 22:35)

Knyght disse:


> Eu li a legenda, o que mais mete impressão é que parece chover em quase tudo o hemisfério norte



Realmente nesta imagem...



Knyght disse:


>



...o hemisfério norte tá lá quase todo


----------



## Knyght (22 Mar 2010 às 23:23)

Gracinha, queres uma moedinha?


----------



## actioman (22 Mar 2010 às 23:44)

Knyght disse:


> Gracinha, queres uma moedinha?



Realmente Knyght, afirmação um pouco infeliz a de dizer que é quase todo o Hemisfério Norte 






Quando muito a Europa e pouco mais... 

Para 5ª feira a neve lá volta ao nosso rectângulo e em boas quantidades para as terras altas do Norte! 

Agora o GEM ainda não mostra nada de especial. Eu sinceramente não vejo grande fiabilidade neste modelo. Com os actuais relatórios da NOAA, vou segui-lo com mais atenção e pormenor...
Estamos a 3 dias e ele ainda _anda à pesca_:


----------



## Knyght (23 Mar 2010 às 01:05)

São pormenores tuda a gente percebeu o que estava a comentar a quantidade de precipitação que foi prevista nessa saída na europa...

*actioman*
Porque dizes que ele anda a pesca? Agora a dias quando o GFS prometia neve até no centro do país, o GEM foi aquele que desde o inicio apenas colocava frio e precipitação (neve) no Nordeste de Portugal e foi basicamente isso que aconteceu.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mar 2010 às 02:58)

Então não é que já tínhamos a Primavera a dar um ar da sua graça e 
zás tráz , vem de novo o Inverno  dizer :
- olá amiguinhos . Cá estou eu.Venho buscar umas coisitas que deixei esquecidas , mais a norte que a sul ,
mas não me demoro.Tenho já ordens emanadas 
dos meus superiores ( modelos) , para me retirar .
Quer dizer; quase todos. Ainda há um ou outro, que numa ou noutra actualização me colocam dúvidas 
quanto ao "cumprimento da ordem de  retirada".  
Mas enfim. Saberei adaptar-me  à nova realidade incontornável de ter de partir...
Entretanto, com  licença , com licença ;
peço  desculpa pelo incómodo da interrupção , sobretudo a norte e  neste ano , que estaréis mais sensivéis porque quase  tudo vos ocorreu.
Mas não me demoro nada...é só umas coisitas que venho buscar... 
a Primavera seguirá ( surgirá )  dentro de momentos ( já no fim de semana).
São essas as indicações e os sinais que recebo dos meus superiores hierárquicos  (modelos).
Qualquer alteração do protocolo à transição de poderes entre as Estações ,
será da inteira responsabilidade da imponderabilidade do Tempo...





 .:


----------



## GARFEL (23 Mar 2010 às 09:11)

sugiro a abertura de um tópico
cujo titulo poderia ser por exemplo

textos de nimboestrato

este ultimo tá com um alto grau de imaginação

bem e os modelos não há meio de acalmar (leia-se consonância entre eles)
e eu na expectativa pois espero no fim de semana rumar ao SOL algarvio
para já prevê-se alguma mas pouca instabilidade para a próxima semana no algarve


----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2010 às 10:11)

Knyght disse:


> São pormenores tuda a gente percebeu o que estava a comentar a quantidade de precipitação que foi prevista nessa saída na europa...
> 
> *actioman*
> Porque dizes que ele anda a pesca? Agora a dias quando o GFS prometia neve até no centro do país, o GEM foi aquele que desde o inicio apenas colocava frio e precipitação (neve) no Nordeste de Portugal e foi basicamente isso que aconteceu.



Não deves ter acompanhado a situação não?  Só pode!!! Ou então estamos a falar de datas diferentes...

Marvão, fica no Nordeste? Portalegre idem, Alto de Vila Boim (apenas a 8km de Elvas) igual... Em Estremoz o Gerofil também chegou a relatar flocos... 

Knyght, gosto de ver o entusiasmo com que sempre aqui vens colocar os teus posts.  Mas há duas coisas em ti que destacam pela negativa:

- A forma por vezes leviana com que fazes afirmações (garantidamente fruto de uma idade jovem ); 
- E a veneração que tens pelo GEM (CMC). Isso "cega" a tua amplitude de conhecimentos e cinges-te apenas a um modelo, que apesar de ter melhorado muito (segundo a opinião da NOAA), falta-lhe ainda algum caminho a percorrer. Claro agora com um GFS algo erróneo (que se tornou mais popular pela abertura total das suas cartas ao público), começa a haver mais lugar e atenção aos outros mais "pequenitos".

Quanto ao "andar à pesca", basicamente é por não colocar frio algum a 850hPa. Segundo este modelo nem a ISO 0 toca na Península Ibérica coisa que acho pouco provável com uma baixa como a que vem aí, arrastando certamente ar frio cá para as nossas latitudes.
E na saída das 0h deste modelo insiste nessa tendência:











Neste momento apenas este modelo e o NOGAPS conseguem "prever" este cenário.
Mas como já disse, vou seguir mais atentamente este modelo para poder afirmar melhor o que quer que seja do mesmo.


----------



## belem (23 Mar 2010 às 10:21)

Tenho reparado que continua a haver uma grande confusão sobre o que é neve ou não.
Alguns modelos mostram cenários completamente irrealistas, pois será assim tão fácil ter ISO 0 ( como já tem sido habitual reparar nesses mapas) praticamente nos Açores?


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2010 às 12:00)

belem disse:


> Tenho reparado que continua a haver uma grande confusão sobre o que é neve ou não.
> Alguns modelos mostram cenários completamente irrealistas, pois será assim tão fácil ter ISO 0 ( como já tem sido habitual reparar nesses mapas) praticamente nos Açores?



A 850hPa é perfeitamente possível e até consonante nos diversos modelos. Mesmo o GEM já aqui referido não mostra uma iso 0 a estender-se sobre o continente mas se repararem bem andará ali uma iso á volta de 1ºC , 2ºC. Na prática não é algo assim tão diferente (avaliar a possibilidade de quedas de neve por uma hipotética isoterma fixa a 0,000000000ºC não é obviamente um procedimento muito acertado  ).

Mas nestas contas há sempre outros factores em jogo. Dado interessante para eventuais cotas médias/altas no Norte do país na 5ª feira é o atravessar de um núcleo frio próximo dos -30ºC a 500hPa, precisamente sobre o extremo norte. Gerês, Marão e zona de Bragança por exemplo, e com precipitação bem garantida desta vez, podem ver um gracejo de Inverno em plena primavera... Mais é possível nestas condições queda de neve com temperaturas positivas. Para já as saídas não têm divergido muito, pelo menos no que ao ECM e GFS diz respeito... Vamos seguir com atenção.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2010 às 15:48)

A neve...ai a neve! Sempre um pomo de discórdia e *acaloradas* discussões. 

Apesar de ser primavera neste rectângulo Luso (Madeira e Açores também a têm), nada obsta à vinda da neve. Tão natural a vinda dela às cotas médias e altas como algum calor também se começar a sentir nesta época. E é natural pois esta é uma estação de transição entre o inverno e o verão.

Se no início da primavera há maiores possibilidades de chuva e frio, já no seu final a maior probabilidade recai sobre o clima seco e o calor. É assim e sempre foi e, porventura, será.

Diz-me a experiência\observação que entre Março e Maio pode cair neve nas cotas médias e altas. Diz-me também a lembrança que há cerca de 25 anos, mais precisamente num dia 9 de Abril, vi cair neve à cota 300 aqui por Paços de Ferreira, com acumulação muito interessante a partir dos 350 mts.
Também a queda de neve pode ser particularmente violenta em meados de Maio, como já assisti na Serra da Estrela, com acumulação superior a 1 metro.

Trocarmos opiniões é interessante, mas nada como também ponderar o que se escreve à luz dos acontecimentos passados. E temos por aí muita gente com experiência e muitos dados para analisar, para que opinemos mais fundamentadamente aqui no fórum. E de fundamentação precisamos sempre para que este cantinho cresça em conhecimento.

Desculpem o off-topic mas parece-me pertinente aqui colocar esta minha opinião sobre o que tenho lido ultimamente.
*Saudações primaveris  para todos*


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2010 às 15:56)

É perfeitamente natural nevar pela Primavera fora, deve até ser raro o ano que não neve algumas vezes na Estrela ou no Gerês até Maio, e excepcionalmente a cotas mais baixas ou mesmo mais para a frente, Junho por exemplo, já bem mais raro.  E Iso's zero no Açores também não tem nada de estranho, vimo-las várias vezes nos últimos anos, e então com o stormtrack a sul do último Inverno não surpreende minimamente.


Já agora uma carta de 1 de Maio de 2001, em que nevou acima dos 1000 metros no norte


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2010 às 16:49)

Vince disse:


> É perfeitamente natural nevar pela Primavera fora, deve até ser raro o ano que não neve algumas vezes na Estrela ou no Gerês até Maio, e excepcionalmente a cotas mais baixas ou mesmo mais para a frente, Junho por exemplo, já bem mais raro.  E Iso's zero no Açores também não tem nada de estranho, vimo-las várias vezes nos últimos anos, e então com o stormtrack a sul do último Inverno não surpreende minimamente.
> 
> 
> Já agora uma carta de 1 de Maio de 2001, em que nevou acima dos 1000 metros no norte



O meu dia de anos
Sim, é normal nevar na primavera, especialmente em serras como, Estrela, entre outras


----------



## belem (23 Mar 2010 às 17:26)

Epah, onde isto já vai! .. 
Apenas fiz uma referência ao facto dos modelos de previsão não nos dizerem exactamente onde devem ficar as ISOS de 0ºc  a 850 h( comparando previsões com dados medidos). Há locais em que isso deve acontecer muito mais frequentemente do que os Açores, no entanto nas previsões, já vi que isso é difícil de quantificar ( aliás como as temperaturas mais perto do solo...).
Se é frequente ou não em Março isso já é outra história, que deixo ao critério dos entendidos no assunto.
Em zonas de altitude é normal nevar na Primavera, eu sei que sim, mas não disse o contrário. 
Fiquem bem.


----------



## David sf (23 Mar 2010 às 17:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem parece que o Inverno vai fazendo as malas...e eu também! Uma vez que em termos de metereologia sou um amante do puro Inverno... voltarei a escrever neste belo Fórum quando o País se voltar a pintar de azul e de preferência com precipitação em forma de neve... sempre foi assim quando o A.A volta de férias é altura de eu começar as minhas, mas com a promessa de voltar na próxima " temporada"...a não ser que alguma surpresa aínda possa acontecer...pois aí cá estarei eu a fazer os meus relatos desta bela cidade que é Bragança! Até breve!



Está na hora de voltares. Pelo menos a Serra da Nogueira está garantida para Quinta e manhã de Sexta.

Como já foi referido, nestas entradas frias atlânticas com pouco frio à superfície, é muito importante a temperatura a 500 hpa. E aí teremos no norte do país uma -30, já não deve mudar, faltam menos de 48h. Isto garante um bom pós-frontal, e permite a queda de neve com temperaturas bem posítivas, a rondar os 3 graus, mais ou menos. No dia anterior ao nevão de Barcelona nevou em Santander com 5,5 graus, devido a uma -35 a 500 hpa.

Quanto à habitual discussão das "impossibilidades", este inverno mostrou que há poucos impossíveis, se bem que não ache nada de anormal a iso 0 nos Açores em Março, principalmente neste cenário de desaparecimento do anticiclone dos Açores. Muito anormal seria os melhores modelos errarem a menos de 48h.

Lá mais para a frente o GFS mete -3/-33 para Quinta feira de Páscoa em Bragança. Está a 216h, mas tem sido modelado algo parecido já por diversas vezes, tanto neste modelo como pelo GEM e ECM. E há mais isto, ensemble para Bragança, com a média a mais de 200 h já abaixo de 0 a 850 hpa:


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2010 às 17:56)

David sf disse:


> Está na hora de voltares. Pelo menos a Serra da Nogueira está garantida para Quinta e manhã de Sexta.



Ora bem, esforço inglório, como se pede a um Urso (sem qualquer ofensa apenas simpatia, muita, mesmo muita) que saia da sua hibernação pós invernal ao qual se decidiu remeter ?  Tarefa difícil  A experiêcia que tenho em lidar com os Bears é tramada, não há nada de mais teimoso .


----------



## Knyght (23 Mar 2010 às 18:42)

actioman disse:


> Knyght, gosto de ver o entusiasmo com que sempre aqui vens colocar os teus posts.  Mas há duas coisas em ti que destacam pela negativa:
> 
> - A forma por vezes leviana com que fazes afirmações (garantidamente fruto de uma idade jovem );
> - E a veneração que tens pelo GEM (CMC). Isso "cega" a tua amplitude de conhecimentos e cinges-te apenas a um modelo, que apesar de ter melhorado muito (segundo a opinião da NOAA), falta-lhe ainda algum caminho a percorrer. Claro agora com um GFS algo erróneo (que se tornou mais popular pela abertura total das suas cartas ao público), começa a haver mais lugar e atenção aos outros mais "pequenitos".


*actioman*
Reconheço que tenho mesmo muito em aprender então em meteorologia nem se fala... Mas esforço-me por melhorar.

A minha veneração vem do primeiro meio que utilizei ainda nem tinha encontrado o meteopt.com que amplificou-me os conhecimentos, nessa altura utilizava um serviço chamado Predictwind (o melhor site de previsões para competição náutica) que utiliza como modelos bases para os seus modelos de mesoescala o GFS e o CMC.

E embora não acha mesoescala PredictWind da ilha da Madeira o CMC em relação ao GFS deu sempre características que respesentava melhor a Ilha da Madeira parecia que tinha sempre o efeito monotanha e isso eu retirava logicamento do valor do vento, se o vento está de norte a costa sul ira ter vento mais fraco e o GFS "mantinha os valores de vento" enquanto o CMC enfraquecia um pouco do outro lado. Não muito mas enfraquecia.
Espero que esteja explicado o porque 

Outro Modelo que estou sinceramente muito mais atento é o Hirlam que sem dúvida muito bom e devíamos dar um pouco mais de atenção


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Mar 2010 às 22:01)

Vince disse:


> Ora bem, esforço inglório, como se pede a um Urso (sem qualquer ofensa apenas simpatia, muita, mesmo muita) que saia da sua hibernação pós invernal ao qual se decidiu remeter ?  Tarefa difícil  A experiêcia que tenho em lidar com os Bears é tramada, não há nada de mais teimoso .





David sf disse:


> Está na hora de voltares. Pelo menos a Serra da Nogueira está garantida para Quinta e manhã de Sexta.
> 
> Como já foi referido, nestas entradas frias atlânticas com pouco frio à superfície, é muito importante a temperatura a 500 hpa. E aí teremos no norte do país uma -30, já não deve mudar, faltam menos de 48h. Isto garante um bom pós-frontal, e permite a queda de neve com temperaturas bem posítivas, a rondar os 3 graus, mais ou menos. No dia anterior ao nevão de Barcelona nevou em Santander com 5,5 graus, devido a uma -35 a 500 hpa.
> 
> ...



A pedido de muitas famílias cá estou eu! Apesar de ausente continuei sempre  a ler todos os posts deste maravilhoso fórum...mas como alguns de voçês já me conhecem a minha paixão é mesmo a neve...! E ora bem, parece que ela no mínimo fará a sua aparição num local bem perto de mim...no mínimo na Serra de Nogueira ( e lá terei que subir de noite ou de dia!!!), o que vier por acréscimo também será bem vindo! Não posso deixar de salientar o sentimento de agrado ao saber que não somos apenas meros membros de um Fórum e que apesar de não escrevermos durante um tempo nãs se esquecem de nós...é gratificante! E como se costuma dizer por aí...se eu podia viver sem o Fórum...sim...mas não era a mesma coisa! Um bem haja a todos!
Ps: Estarei activo e a reportar de Bragança ao minuto com fotos e posts todo este evento que se avizinha, depois quem sabe se não será a hibernação até à próxima época!


----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2010 às 23:19)

Knyght disse:


> *actioman*
> Reconheço que tenho mesmo muito em aprender então em meteorologia nem se fala... Mas esforço-me por melhorar.
> 
> A minha veneração vem do primeiro meio que utilizei ainda nem tinha encontrado o meteopt.com que amplificou-me os conhecimentos, nessa altura utilizava um serviço chamado Predictwind (o melhor site de previsões para competição náutica) que utiliza como modelos bases para os seus modelos de mesoescala o GFS e o CMC.
> ...



Knyght, aprender realmente temos todos! Eu o primeiro!  É por isso que aqui vimos e passamos horas a ler-nos uns aos outros. 

Quanto ao Hirlam concordo plenamente, é pena ter um horizonte tão curto e com apenas uma actualização por dia! Pelo menos do conhecimento público!

Quanto à possível entrada fria para épocas Pascoais, é interessante.


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2010 às 00:28)

Knyght disse:


> A minha veneração vem do primeiro meio que utilizei ainda nem tinha encontrado o meteopt.com que amplificou-me os conhecimentos, nessa altura utilizava um serviço chamado Predictwind (o melhor site de previsões para competição náutica) que utiliza como modelos bases para os seus modelos de mesoescala o GFS e o CMC.



O GEM do CMC na meteorologia tropical era uma catástrofe, sempre foi uma espécie de  patinho feio dos modelos, inventava vários furacões todas as semanas ao longo de toda a temporada tropical, toda a gente gozava desse modelo nos últimos anos. O ano passado levou um grande update em Junho se não me engano,  ficou muito melhor, mas segundo li, é um modelo que falhava e ainda falha bastante nos Oceanos, onde há poucas observações a ser injectadas no mesmo. No nosso clima ou das nossas ilhas, com forte influência oceânica, parece-me que as limitações serão mais visíveis, daí que não o ache um modelo adequado para a gente, mas posso estar enganado...


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2010 às 01:26)

Será que os seguimentos colocados recentemente por mim estão a falhar assim tão redondamente?
Ainda me lembro que falas-te sobre um ciclone que o GFS desde o inicio colocava-o com 6h de avanço na chegada ao continente e que eu estava a seguir principalmente que passava lateralmente na ilha da Madeira e que foi o seguimento horário que o GEM colocou desde o início, alertas-te que estava bem vincado o seu início pela imagem de satélite "comprovando" o GFS que foi acabando por falhar...


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mar 2010 às 03:59)

Knyght disse:


> Será que os seguimentos colocados recentemente por mim estão a falhar assim tão redondamente?
> Ainda me lembro que falas-te sobre um ciclone que o GFS desde o inicio colocava-o com 6h de avanço na chegada ao continente e que eu estava a seguir principalmente que passava lateralmente na ilha da Madeira e que foi o seguimento horário que o GEM colocou desde o início, alertas-te que estava bem vincado o seu início pela imagem de satélite "comprovando" o GFS que foi acabando por falhar...




Será que...  quê ? 
Queira desculpar , mas não percebi nada. Zero.
Importa-se de repetir?

é melhor , não...

Aqui , o habitual , é não perdermos tempo com o que passou.
E muito menos de forma acintosa.
Aqui, fala-se   mais no que praí vem , do que 
quem se aproximou mais ou falhou, no passado.
Essa coisa dos louros, oh, oh, 
às vezes toca a uns, outras vezes a outros.Tantos enganos e desenganos de todos os modelos e tanto acerto  a tantas horas de alguns.
Nós ( alguns de nós ) ,também somos assim na vida : Enganos, desenganos e quando acertamos , pulamos de contentamento.
Depois , desilusões com mais desacertos , novas euforias 
com novos acertos e  as nossas verdades a valer o mesmo
que as da circulação geral da atmosfera. 
Aí descansamos . Sabemos da sua sabedoria...

E lá vem de novo o cheiro a  Inverno,mais a norte que a sul,
coisa que os  nossos mui estimados modelos têm há muito anunciado,
Depois desta acalmia também  previamente prevista, lá vem mais alguma chuva, mais algum vento, mais algum frio, e Ferreira5 , oh meu amigo, 
isto, este ano, está como está e lá vais ter tu , que ir "Nogueirar" ? 
Reformas antecipadas ? Vê lá bem se compensa.
Faz lá as contas...


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2010 às 13:45)

Knyght disse:


> Só para registo do modelo GEM aka CMC Global
> RUN 12h do dia 21 preve para 5ª Feira das 06-12h
> 
> 
> ...



Previsão das OOh de Hoje
GEM








GFS


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Mar 2010 às 23:57)

Boas!
Sinceramente continuo um pouco desconfiado das cotas de neve que são indicadas no output Meteopt (GFS), penso que poderão ser um pouco mais altas e digo isto porque consultando todos os outros sites (INM, AEMET etc...) ñão vejo referências a cotas na ordem dos 600-700m, por outro lado também penso, será que a tão pouca distância o GFS irá errar? Eu acredito que andem na ordem dos 1000m descendo no máximo até aos 800m...mas a ver vamos! Tudo isto em relação a Bragança...que não haja confusão! 
E Viva o Iverno!


----------



## Trapalhadas (25 Mar 2010 às 04:39)

Não deixa de ser curioso o aviso amarelo de neve para os distritos de Porto Coimbra e Aveiro para hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 12:03)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Não deixa de ser curioso o aviso amarelo de neve para os distritos de Porto Coimbra e Aveiro para hoje



Curioso mas totalmente irreal


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2010 às 12:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Curioso mas totalmente irreal



E a Serra da Lousã, e a Serra da Freita...? Os distritos do litoral não são apenas litoral...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 12:21)

vitamos disse:


> E a Serra da Lousã, e a Serra da Freita...? Os distritos do litoral não são apenas litoral...



Nem estava a ver as coisas por esse prisma, mas sim pelo facto de as temperaturas a 850hpa estarem muito altas.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2010 às 13:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nem estava a ver as coisas por esse prisma, mas sim pelo facto de as temperaturas a 850hpa estarem muito altas.



A questão é que dentro dos parâmetros consideráveis para estes fenómenos, a temperatura a 850hPa não desempenha hoje o "papel crucial". A verdade é que temos forte convectividade e um núcleo suficientemente frio a 500hPa. Hoje o dia poderá trazer algumas surpresas... Surpresas essas que alguns relatos nos seguimentos já começam a revelar


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Mar 2010 às 18:39)

Se a precipitação se mantiver durante a noite será interessante de acompanhar...





Precipitação prevista à uma da manhã (modelo Hirlam)


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 20:31)

Parece que Abril vai começar frio e aquecendo gradualmente   vamos ter uma Páscoa húmida e fria.


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2010 às 09:11)

Depois de uma pequena entrada fria, segue-se outra pequena entrada fria, com uma cicligénese rápida a passar próxima da Galiza:











Iso 0 em quase todo o país:






Provavelmente as cotas de neve serão semelhantes às desta semana, podendo baixar um pouco mais no nordeste, onde desta vez pode entrar um pouco mais de frio a 850 hpa, com as mesmas temperaturas a 500 hpa.

A 180 h o GFS vê uma bela cut-off para Sábado de Páscoa, é o único que o vê, e já sabemos como se costuma enganar, mas...


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mar 2010 às 15:41)

David sf disse:


> A 180 h o GFS vê uma bela cut-off para Sábado de Páscoa, é o único que o vê, e já sabemos como se costuma enganar, mas...



Agora aliás já não vê cut-off nenhuma...



PS: Existe alguma tradução de cut-off para português?


----------

